# St Barts...part 23



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home...happy chatting...










Take care
Natasha


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hey first to post! 

Just wanted to say a quick Hi. Majorly busy right now but should settle down next week.

Emu - Congrats on your eggs, good luck with the fert report and transfer.

Nicky - Yay for finally getting your boiler! Nice and warm and snuggly in your house now then. By they way I drove to see Lucie last weekend and went past the back of your house and I think I saw Tia in the window!

Sue - I thought you seemed happier too. Good for you girlie...


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Kyla xx

You have been missed xx I too haven't been around much just too much of a busy time of year with nativities, fairs, craft...glitter...glue...oh yep and coughs and colds too!!! W

What a picture..... x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Maddy & Emu

Good luck for tomorrow. 

Ron
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks Ron xxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey girls  

Kyla - great to see you back  

Emu & Maddy - best of luck for today, thinking of you both  , i have now been discharged from Barts and am being looked after by a local hospital now, but do not want to leave you lovely ladies, hope thats ok  

Sue - great news you have finished with your shrink  

Laura -   hope your ok hun 

sorry its only short, get a bit lost when a new thread is started   

have midwife appt today (am quite excited    is that normal  ) will let you know how it goes

love to all 


Tracey


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Tracey

Of course it's natural to be excited! You'll be asked loads of questions about yours & your family history & have to decide (if given a choice) what kind of screening (if any!) tests for the lo. 

Have fun

Ron


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Midwife appt went well, have my scan on Monday although was told that as i will not be 12 weeks it may be too early and i may have to go back  , she also explained about the downs test, so now that has got me worried  

Hope everyone is ok


Tracey


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,

ET went well and transferred 2 grade 1, 4 cell embryos. On to the 2ww. The embryologist said they were textbook perfect but when I saw it I agreed with her in the case of one but not quite the other which was close but not quite textbook perfect. They have to help you be optimistic. I went for acupuncture straight after anything that might get it to work.

I am getting greedy and praying for twins as I don't want to have to go through all of this again but will be so so thankful for one. 

Tracey - You are so organised for a first timer. Good that the midwife appointment went well.

Ron - I cant begin to think of Christmas in your home this year. I know I would have gone OTT and bought up the highstreet from me to the little one and then from the little to DH. That is coming from someone who hates shopping.

Love Emu


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Girls

Emu - well done on your ET - good luck for the 2ww.

Tracey - glad the midwife appt went well and good luck for the scan on Monday.

I'm feeling a bit down today as I've had a bit of brown spotting. This is what happened on my first cycle which ended in a BFN so I can't help thinking that it's all over. Hope I'm proved wrong!

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hellie,

Hopefully it is late implantation spoting but usually I would say rest and hopefully it should settle down
  

Emu


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hellie - I agree, don't give up yet. I know it's easier to prepare yourself for the worst but stay strong a little while longer. Lots of people spot around this stage. Until you get AF, keep positive!

Maddy - How did your appointment go? I will still be here at Easter. My next cycle probably won't start until June or thereabouts. We have to wait for Tom's bonus to come through and for my shares to be eligible for sale. Ah, thanks for saying I'm missed 

Emu - Woohoo! 2 lovely embies on board. Rest up now. What are your plans for the 2ww? Are you working or at home? Fingers crossed for you!

Tracey - Wow, that's a big step, being transferred to a midwife. You are the same age as me so Downs risk won't be very high but try not to worry - they have to go through it with everyone and it must be worth it for peace of mind.

Sue, Fran, Ron, Nicky & anyone I missed - HELLO!!!!! 

Putting up my tree in a minute. DH is meant to be downstairs sorting the lights out but I can hear him on the X-Box instead  - better go shoo him along


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Go and chase him Kyla    typical man hey!!!

Got on well thanks-am likely to be cycling around Easter-you know me I have to fit in with my school hols!! Barts are still keen for me to See Dr Rai so thats why we have put it back and they are going to chase that appointment up for me.

It was a positive appointment to be honest (I feel bad saying that as I know alot of you have had some poor experiences at Barts) and everything is moving towards the next cycle-will be using menopur this time, have always used fonal f in the past...any opinions....

Girls I know alot of you have been to other clinics as well as Barts but has anyone ever been to or know anything about a patient support group.....just interested...

Hellie just wanted to add to what the others have said-try not to give up yet, I am the worst at this and have in the past bailed out at the earliest opportunity (even almost at ET on our FET!!!) I think it is just all about self preservation x Fingers crossed for you-I will be praying those embies are doing well xxxxx

Emu-well done on your ET-so close to Christmas-when is test day??

Tracey can hardly believe you are nearly 12 weeks-how quickly has the time gone   

Girls I really should be Christmas shopping-should have gone 2 hours ago when it would have been quieter...

Have a good day xxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hello everyone!

Maddy - I used menopur this time. I had exactly the same result as on the puregon, but my fsh had risen substantially since June and had topped 11. So not sure if that means it was better or not  I don't know of a patient support group for Barts and didn't go to one for Care either. I did go to the Care boards. Have you seen Dr Rai before? I think I have friends that have seen him. Where is he based? The Lister?
Hope these months fly by until Easter, hon. I know the waiting is really hard.

Kyla - I really wish I could make time go faster for you too. So damn hard the waiting and you've had such a lot to deal with. What are your plans for xmas? And has DH come off the box yet?

Emu - So glad you have those lovely embies back on board where they should be. Well done. Hope they snuggle in for a long stay.

Hellie - try to hang in there. Hard I know. I was all convinced it was over this last time as I'd had spotting the first time too. But it can work and can mean good things. It's that damn tricky mother nature with her awful symptom thing. I wish we had a light bulb on our heads or something if we are. Much simpler. Hugs.

Tracy - can't believe you're at that stage so quick! Look into the various types of test for downs and do what you feel comfortable with. I'm finding it easier to know what I want before I speak to my local maternity services people. Always worth remembering that all the tests are 'offered' as available and not that you 'have' to do anything. There are different combinations of tests for downs and what you would do with the results and how you would cope with a false positive for instance can help you decide which to take. 

Nicky - Brr! Not the time of year to be without your boiler. Hope you ok.

Sue - I have other FF boards where the boards have split into 2 (ttc and bumps and babies). I'm always aware it's not easy as I've only moved onto the next stage in the last few weeks. So am really grateful you guys still want us around! From my side, I think of us as friends. And I wouldn't want to walk away from my friends, but understand the pain it can cause. 

Laura - Hope you ok.

Ron - Are you ready for Sam's first xmas? 

Me news: Am now gearing up for my first scan on Weds in Nottingham. Eek. Just try to keep calm until then. 

Lou
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Lou xxx

First scan-sounds both worrying and exciting at the same time x Will be thinking of you x

Dr Rai is based at St Marys in Paddington-to be honest I have been waiting for an appointment for over a year despite being referred by 2 consultants x However I have total faith Ms Tozer will sort it for me!

Your right the waiting can be tough but its been a while since my last cycle and in lots of ways I think a long break helps me to deal with the sadness of a BFN before going again, saying that though I do hope to do 2 cycles this year-one after the other (well 3 months apart). 

I have 2 Christmas parties with work next week, one meal and one party night, should be a good laugh. Still have loads of shopping to do, still only 3 working days next week!!

hope you are all having a good weekend,
Love Maddy xxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good Evening

Emu - Brilliant news about the grade A embies...  for snuggling down & being comfy in there!

Maddy - Not long till you break up for xmas now..when do you go back?  Enjoy your parties. 

Lou - Oooo...good luck for Wednesday..it's a bit of a 'funny' one, isn't it?  

Hellie - Hang in there..  

Kyla - I'm still waiting for DH to put our tree up  

Tracy - Best if you read up on all your options & the stats for your age.  

I'm more or less ready for Christmas (except when I keep buying more presents everytime I go out!!!).  We've bought Sam a couple of pressies but to be honest he's a bit young to enjoy it this year. If we asked him, he'll prob want milk milk & more milk!!! Howeve, for next Christmas, DH's already put an order in for a scalectrix!!!!

Ron
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

I ended up putting up the tree on my own  He finally stopped playing his game and came help me to put up the lights. We have stars that change colour hanging on the deck around the hot tub which look very cool and also a rope light down the stairs and some santa hats hanging in the conservatory. Really makes me feel quite festive.

I need to go out and buy some new shoes later but the shops are going to be awful arent they? Ugh!

Went to Saporo's last night, in Hove. It's a Japanese restaurant where they cook your food in front of you - you are seated around a large hot plate. It was really good. I'm a fussy eater but I loved it. Pricey though - came to £80 per couple - so good as a treat, not a regular thing.

Feeling pretty crappy this morning now though - head hurts and throat is sore. Probably from being out in two smokey venues two nights in a row as I didn't drink at all...


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Not at all Kyla.......


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,

It really is wonderful having a lye in. I don't believe I open my eyes for more than 30 minutes a time all of yesterday. Had the life of a true couch potato and loved it. I have been off for a week and only finally able to catch up on sleep as before then I was still getting up at my usual time and no siesta in between.

Kyla - Wonderful to give one self a treat from time to time.

Ron - My first thought when I saw Sam was what is she doing he is going to catch the cold and then I remember they must be at home not at the pool, I guess I need to wake up properly.

Lou - Good luck with the first scan. I would say concentrate on the excitement part

Maddy - Easter will come round before you know it. Test day is the 29th December. I might actually do it on the 30th if things get that far as I don't fancy going to work if things don't go as expected that is if I hold it till then.

Hellie - Are you feeling better today? Sending     . 

To everyone else please have a great day. I am yawning badly and need my couch, I will log in again later

Love Emu.


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Maddy - I know, I'm a mug. Somehow I ended up being designated driver two nights in a row


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi girls

wondered if anyone could answer this question, i have asked on ask a midwife!! i am havin my 1st ultrasound scan tomorrow and wondered how much water i have to drink beforehand as i wasnt told


Tracey


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Tracey - You dont need to drink anymore than the regular water intake they advice you to have as its internal. they actually ask you to go to the loo before.

Hope that helps.

Emu


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

thanks for that emu but i am having an ultrasound so need full bladder


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Tracey - My mistake its the 12 week scan not the first one at Barts.

Love Emu


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi All!!

Tracey - I was toldto have a jug full (hospital type jug... prob about a litre) 45 min before my external scan.  Hope it goes well.  Wow ... 12 weeks you must b chuffed.  

Emu-  Glad you taking it easy... you must be testing in the middle of the xmas hols?? Hope you are really celebrating on NYE. XXX

Hellie - your testing soon yes?

Ron - he is so cute!!

Hello all, sorry not been around had a friend staying and been busy with my Christmas shopping.

i STILL have cysitis... 6 days now... feel so miserable, been through 3 boxs of them horrid sachets now.  I can't get a drs appoinmtne either, feel daft going to A&E with cystitis!!  Still no AF been 2 months now...ans as I have to wait 3 before my next cycle I'm getting pretty p*ssed off.

Anyway Love to everyone... I'll have to find the old thread to have a catch up on whats been happening. 

Ho ho ho!
XXXXXXXX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good Evening

Tracey - Enjoy your scan tomorrow - hope the LO co-operates tomorrow & you manage to get some decent photos of (s)/he. 

Kyla - Mmm..I hope you're going to be calling in the favours re driving over Christmas!

Laura - Have you tried cranberry juice/tablets? I used to take the tablets when I had cystitus as I hated the horrible sachets.

Emu - You're doing the best thing by not going to work..take it easy & let yourself be pampered!

Hellie - How are you?   

Maddy - Ooo..so close to the school holidays..

Hello to everyone else

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ron - yeah drinking that too... no help.  keep thinking it is gettng better and then it comes back again... grr!
X


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - Then maybe it's time to go to the docs for a course of antibiotics as it maybe an urine infection..?


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Gosh Found you all at last ! - thought you could run off and hide ha ha

Tracey - good luck for Weds. 

Emu - wow - another 2 ww and it sounds as tho you've got the best - let's hope they start the New Year as a new you.  

Hellie - hang on - this time might just be different  

Maddy - if you've got the offer of seeing Dr Rai - keep pushing tho I don't see why it's taking a yr - sure I read that it's only months - maybe it's Barts admin.    So plsd you are waiting for me to start tx, but afraid I will probably be overtaking you as DH's plan is to start on next AF back from hols - so that will be Feb and no more excuses.

I have my mind on going to HH - their stats look interesting, one of the top places for Blasts plus they stole the Embryologist from The Lister so covering Ron's suggestion - and they do immune testing etc.

Laura - bit worried about you - I think it's time you spoke to someone medical - no AF and cystitis.  The sachets have always worked for me.

Thank goodness some of you have trees up - I can't even find ours.  It must be in the loft - but DH has crammed so much up there.    Another first for me - never been in a loft before!

Foot up date - Fracture clinic appt - confirms broken heel bone - but it's no use plastering it cos of location.    He was telling me it would be fine in a few days, but they said 6 wks!    Depending who he spks to whether it hurts or not - in front of friends it doesn't then 10 mins later in our privacy he lets on that it does.  Still driving tho.

DIY stuff - guys lifted laminate floor for us - and disconnected 2 rads - now need kitchen cupboards dismantling.    Builder tells me he is running late so not sure he can do job now      That's on top of the Leccy man whom I knew was about to become a father but didn't know he's DP wants him to take 6 wks off  

Good Days 

Sue


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls,

Just popped in again to say hello & I hope you are all well? Are we all ready for Crimbo next week then? I cant believe its nearly here    I just have a few things left to get.

I just wanna say good luck to all you girls on the 2ww & anyone that will be going trough tx soon, I will be thinking of you all xx

lots of love
nic xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi girls xxxx

2 days to go!!!!

Sue can't believe you'll be cycling before me!!!! Was holding out for you girl!!!!

xxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Maddy - sorry about that - I wouldn't mind holding on for you - but it's my DH's fault!  - time they've done all the blood tests etc on the right days or whatever tests they want to do and getting it all lined up with my AF's it might turn out to be Easter ??


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning girls  

Are we all ready for christmas  

Scan went well yesterday and i was dead on 12 weeks so edd has changed and is now 02.07.07, got some good pics  

Nicky - good to hear from you   , not quite ready for crimbo just a few bits left to get  

Ron - had to wiggle about at scan felt a right idiot, bubba wasnt facing the right way at first but wiggling did the trick  

Sue - Men eh!! what are they like, hope your ok though hun 

Laura - hey hun i drunk 1 litre of water and almost wet myself   then nurse said bladder was too full and i was to empty half!!!! how do you know when you have let out half   anyway did what i thought and as it happens turned out to be ok 

Be back later 

a big hi to Emu, Maddy,Kyla,hellie  

Tracey


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi All,

Tracey - glad scan went well.  You must be feeling confident about this pregnancy now a!  Must be lovely getting the all ok, just before Christmas. XX

Nicky - lovely to hear from you, I'm near enough ready for xmas, last couple of bits to do but nearly there.

Sue - great your starting treatment.

Lou - how are you feeling? 

I ended up going to the walk in centre as i was feeling so ill yesterday and was shaking and sweating all at the same time. They told me off as I have a bad kidney infection and should have gone sooner.   They did a preg test too which was negative.  They just said AF late prob due to hormone trouble.  They said to call Barts if I'm worried.  It has been a long time, sure noone else has waited this long for AF??  Grr!

Me XX


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Poor you Laura!! Sounds horrid x Makes you realise what all these drugs do to your hormones, big hugs to you  

Tracey I am so happy for you getting that great news before Christmas you can now start to relax and enjoy things-have you announced yet or will you do it over the holidays??  

Sue good on you going for another clinic-I think its so long as you have confidence in your clinic thats the most important thing, and BTW I am waiting to see Dr rai before another go!!

1 day to go....and counting!!!

xxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Tracey - that's wonderful news - phew we can all relax a bit now - next step 20 wks scan.

Laura - thank goodness you went and got checked out - let's hope your on the mend soon.    If you are concerned about AF call Barts soon - it will be worse letting it hang around over hols.

Maddy - it's our latest and bestest option - local clinics seem to be saying no to immune and Nk testing cos it's not worth it - but what if it is?      Nuffield said they wouldn't do anything diff. 4 times on.    So I've booked for the open eve. and assuming I like what I see and hear have a appt booked too.

London is not an option for us - the hassle of getting there takes us as long as driving up to HH plus we are in control of the driving - unlike waiting for the trains - which just drives my DH   then I get stressed plus he likes to fit in a London appt around the office so it's a long day for me and he gets more   if he doesn't make it back to the office like he planned.

At least driving he knows he has to take the day off - plus there is a garden and plant centre I love to visit  

Knowing it's my last - I have to really push the boat,

I think you should wait for Dr Rai - not many get that option.

Took Buffy to Vet - she has a watery eye - looks like a sty and needs drops - she wouldn't take them for the Vet so wish me luck  

Sue x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

I know exactly where HH is as I was there for my 1st 2 cycles!!

I agree about leaving no stone unturned-especially when you are coming to the end of TX-if and when we move on I have to know I've tried everything xx

LOL about your DH!!! I think he sounds pretty similar to mine-when we had our follow up at Bart's we waited a while to see the consultant, and then half way through the appointment he just got up and went back to work-I'm just like OK what's more important here!!!!!

Good luck with the drops


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi girls,

Maddy - Hope your Dr Rai appointment comes through soon, hon. 

Sue - which clinic are you checking out? My clinic do immune stuff too, but Nottingham might be too far for you. Although it's no more difficult than going abroad for tx.

Tracey - phew! congrats on the scan. Have you started to enjoy it yet?

Laura - you poor thing. Sounds awful. Hope you feeling better.

Ron - it's going to be your first christmas with your new family. So lovely! Enjoy the moment.

Kyla - I can't wait for the no smoking thing to come in. It's amazing in Italy now when I go to visit. Hope you managing to enjoy yourself. Sounds like you're owed a few nights off being the taxi service.

Nicky - lovely to hear from you.

Emu - how are you holding up?

Me, I'm veeeeeeery nervous for tomorrow. Wish I could go to sleep and wake up with the result. I know how lucky I am to be in this position. Maybe there will be a brussel sprout in there.

Lou
x


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Well girls, I can hardly believe it - tested this morning and it's a    

Am still in shock. So is DP!  Keep looking at the test to check that I am not imagining it. It's quite feint but is definately there.

There is still a long way to go, but we're over another hurdle. Here's to an alcohol free Christmas.

Thank you all for being far more positive than I was!

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

wooooooohooooooo!
best news I could have today!

Fantastic fantastic news.
btw I think you've been very positive!
congrats, honey.

Lou
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Congrats to you Hellie-what a great Christmas pressie xxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning All

Hellie - Wow what news - let's so hope that it's all diff from last time.  Actually did you watch Prof Winston prog the other night - the woman was similar to you - she got a BFP but at 6wk scan things didn't look right and she had to have it removed and then on her next tx she got a BFP and it was twins - maybe it's you  

Lou - your going to have your own best news today.  If they do find a sprout - we want an explanation.  Either you have a serious medical digestive prob - or you and DH like a diff sort of fun  

I'm checking out Holly House, Essex - I have thought long and hard over Nottingham and it was on my top 5 and would really like to try - but I don't really know how the logistics of getting there will work - Essex maybe pushing it.

Spain are finding it tough with the no smoking - from what I understand it's half the reason why the Brits moved there cos of our nanny government - and yet Spain's beaten - so funny.

Maddy - ok your not at HH anymore  - will I like it??

Off to do all our ironing now.

Sue x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hellie - Wey hey!!!! Many congratulations on your  .  What brilliant news!!!!!

Guess you won't be going to oz in the near future now!!!  

Lou - Fingers crossed for your scan today..let us know how you get on.

Maddy - Last day today?

Emu - Are you OK?

Laura - At least the docs found out what's wrong.  Are you on antibio?  No wonder you were in such pain.  

Sue - How's Buff's eye?  You managed to get the drops in??

Tracey - Great news about the scan..have you started telling people yet? Have you decided whether to have any tests?

I took same to the HV to have him weighed..he's put on 14oz in the past week & is now 10lb 15oz..no wonder my arms are achy!!  

It's DH's birthday today & we're going to my singing group's Christmas party tonight. Should be good.

Are you all ready for Christmas?  I thought I had all my pressies wrapped but then everytime I go to the shops I keep seeing other things to buy..I must stop taking my purse out with me!!! 

Hi to everyone else.  

Ron
x


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

*     Congratulations Hellie and DH. I am so happy for you.     *

My internet at home is not working and I am at a local internet cafe as I was dying to know what the situation was for Hellie. I read your 2ww diary on Monday and have been really praying that things go well.

Sue - I missed the Dr Winston programme and claim the situation for me too. I so would love to have twins.

Lou - Currently I am holding up well and keeping my mind occupied. There is no symptoms yet but the last time I did not have any until well into the second week. I am resting and sleeping a lot. Hope your scan today goes well.

Laura - Happy that at least they know what is wrong and would deal with it so that you can enjoy your Christmas.

Ron - Dont blame you with the shopping but like you say maybe its time to start keeping the purse at home guess need to start saving for Sam. Have a happy birthday Paul.

Maddy - My neices are coming over tomorrow as school closes today. The other clinics I was looking at as options were Lister, UCLH and HH but I went for Barts in the end. How did you find HH.

Tracey - Good news with the scan. You are now over one bid milestone.

Kyla, Nicky, Nancy, Heather, Serena   

Love Emu


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Emu - the prog is repeated with signing tonight at 1.55 on BBC1 - not that you need to know all the stuff now  

Prof Winston didn't mention the names of treatments and tests - but he did say that it is all being done by Mr T at ARGC without research etc and therefore sceptical as to whether it works - but 17 vials of blood were taken, packaged off to US, and you see the girls drug packets which include Clexane - so poss NK tests are hinted at if you know what you are looking for.

Mr T was saying that without the research and the girls taking these tests and drugs how will we ever know - and in 20 yrs time it maybe found to be the case - so why wait.

The prog was aimed at a couple of couples who are on their 9th attempts and considering giving up unless there is a reason to have just one more go.

Ron - Buff's eye looks so much better already - I did manage to get the drops in - cos they great thing with her she has a mind like a goldfish and loves a hug - so I was on a winner.

Sue x


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Congratulations Hellie WOW what a christmas present I wish you and your DH a happy and healthy nine months.

Lou hope all went well today   

Tracey congrats on the scan enjoy your alcohol free xmas too ( oh by the way M&S do great alcohol free mulled wine was a real treat for me last year)

Ronnie cake and coffee tomorrow if you fancy it we should give Nancy a shout too??

hi to everyone else 

Frances and Teagan


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Fran

I have acu tomorrow am & lunch with the NCT girls pm (not sure whether that's going ahead yet though).  Are you free Friday pm? It'd be great if Nancy could make it.

Ron
x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi everyone,

sorry to bring the thread down, but I got bad news at the scan today. There was no heartbeat and the fetal pole baby was only 5mm, which is indicative of about 4-5 weeks gestation. Which at 7.5 weeks is really without much hope of improvement. I've got to have a scan tomorrow and then in a couple of weeks at my local EPU to confirm and then I can stop medication and wait for af or whatever else the hospital will need to do. Short of a miracle, this is all over for this cycle. I'm sad, but not out for the count. I'm trying to plan some plan B's for the coming months until I go again. Thanks all for your unending support and friendship.

Lou
x


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls,

Just a quickie again, to see how you all are?

Lou ~ I'm so sorry to read your news, you must be so devestated <<<< hugs >>>>> to you and your other half. I wish you all the best for future plans hunni xxx

Hellie ~ Well done on your BFP, you must be over the moon!! Hope everything runs smoothly for you both hun xxxxxx

A big hello to everyone else, hope you are all ok?

love nicky xxxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Oh Lou - I'm so so sorry hun.  What a blow. Let's all pray for a miracle between now & the next scan.  

Take care of yourself in the meantime

Ron
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Oh Lou I am reading this with total shock honey x I am so sorry for you-sending you loads of hugs xx My thoughts are with both you and Dh at this very difficult time xxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hellie - Wow, that is wonderful news honey. Im so happy for you and DH.  

Lou - Following that, I am truly gutted for you. I just wasn't expecting that news at all. I am so sorry. I hope things improve but I know you are a realistic person, and like me in that you look to your next plan already. Stay with us, we will get you through the next few weeks.


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hey Kyla, How you doing hunni? I haven't heard from you for a while, is all ok? You and hubby all ready for christmas then? Done all the shopping etc......

nic xx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Lou -    it's a huge shock for me so what you and DH feel like must be - I just don't know, it all sounded so perfect.

I don't know how but let's hope something happens to change their minds  

But if it all fails - your've got this far it can happen again.      Just like that girl I was mentioning on the BBC prog.

Take care

Sue x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Lou - i am so sorry to read your news hun, thinking of you and your dh


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Lou - I am so sorry to hear your news. Still have my fingers crossed for you that things will be OK. 

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi all, I'm no longer crossing fingers after reading up on the protocol of scans. The fetal pole being only 5mm and the sac being 10mm should be classed as an mc or blighted ovum. Short of a miracle I know this isn't going to turn around. I have had to put off my EPU scan till tomorrow as I realised I have a meeting at the council today. Oh joy! Anyway, I hope to get the EPU to give me the fasted way to get this sorted asap and I can get on with life again. 

Hellie - hope my bad news hasn't put you in a negative space. Please please no. I'm so pleased for you hon. Without the successes of my friends I'd go mad. 

Lou
x


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Oh Lou I am so sorry I really wanted it to be your turn look after yourself  
I admire you stenght and determination and like Sue said the woman on Robert Winstons programme gives us all hope  

we are here for you if you want

Love
Fran

ps Ronnie tomorrow no good off to somerset for xmas will have to catch up when I get back from florida in mid Jan


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hoo Lou - So so sorry to read about the situation with your pregnancy. I dont know but I always believe in remaining positive until point zero and that has not come yet as the feutal pole is still there. Hope that you and DP are supported during this trying time.

We are here for you and I am sending you    .


Love Emu


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lou- I'm so so sorry.  I was thinking about you earlier today at work don't know why you just popped into my head.  I really am shocked and gutted for u, but I know nothing I can say to make any thing any better.  Snuggle up on the sofa with duvet and hot chocolate. XXXXX

Hellie - Congratualtions honey.  Wishing you an uneventful 9 months. XX


Hi everyone else XXX


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Nicky - I'm good thanks. Just been running around this evening. Got sick to death of my bedroom being brown so bought a blue blind which I put up tonight (all on my own too as Tom is at his Christmas Party) and I changed the curtains around. I moved our brown ones to the spare room, the spare room cream ones to the study and the studys blue-checked ones to our bedroom! Tiring but worked out really well 
We should catch up for lunch again soon - think its my treat? Fancy coming over for lunch  soon? Obviously this weekend will be busy  But I am free in the days of the next weekend (around new years). Let me know if you are free.

Lou - Sorry you couldn't get your answer today but I think you are right on the blighted ovum thing. I didn't want to say yesterday but that is what happened with my sister (before she had my nephew) only she didnt find out until she was 12 weeks (or so she thought). I hope you can get it resolved before Christmas honey but I know that might not be possible now. Try to enjoy it as much as you can, although I am sure you just want to crawl into bed and have a good cry.
Thinking about you in this difficult time.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Lou - Thinking of you.  

Fran - Have a good Christmas & hols - I don't think I've sent you a card..sorry  !!! See you next year!

Ron
x


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Girls

Just a quick note to wish you all a Happy Christmas. I'm off to my Mum's in Somerset this evening (whereabouts are you off to Fran?), so will be out of e-mail contact until 28th Dec. DP is off to his parents' today too and then coming down to join me on Boxing Day for a couple of days. We always have this problem at Christmas and have only ever spent 3 Christmas Days together in 13 years! We were going to have Christmas at our place this year but DP's parents would find the travelling a bit much. Also, with my sister being in Australia it would only be my Mum and brother on their own. So we're trying to keep everyone happy!

I was a bit worried about my test result being a bit feint on Weds so did another one today. It is still positive so feel a bit happier about that. Won't feel completely happy until after the scan on 11th Jan (especially after what happened last time) but will forget about it all over Christmas and New Year.

Lots of Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Lou - still hoping  

Fran & Hellie - enjoy Christmas hols  

Hellie - If it helps keep testing - fingers crossed for the 11th, and your forthcoming success and good news will encourage Lou.

Fran - christmas must be so exciting seeing it through young T's eyes.

Girls - looks like the fun and place to be is down in Somerset


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hiya,

sorry no personals as I;m rushing out to catch the shops. Glutton for punishment here!

EPU scan was ok, as ok as it can be. They confirmed the same as Wed's scan. They said that seeing as it's IVF and I know my dates, that it really doesn't look viable. Protocol dicates another scan in a week's time. So I'm going back next Fri. Will keep taking the meds until then. Not that there's any use really, but I suppose it might hold off the bleeding until after Christmas and my nan has gone home. I looked up some more and it might be a straightforward miscarriage. Blighted ovum would have been a sac with nothing in it. But anyway, same thing in the end, isn't it. EPU said it looked like it had lasted to about 6 weeks. 

I'm booked in for a review with George on Jan 8th and I've asked his secretary to ask him about whether viagra would be feasible as natural cycle support in meantime. I think he'll say no, and he might also want me to be extra support against miscarriage so I bet it will be a no. 

Just waiting to bring this chapter to a close and move on. Catch you all later barties. 

Lou
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Lou - I'm really really sorry that you didn't get good news at the scan.  Sending you lots of  . We're all thinking of you.

Ronnie
xx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Lou I'm really sorry about the scan-my thoughts are with you Sweetie  

xxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Lou -


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Long time since I posted but just wanted to wish you all a Merry Christmas.

Lou - am so sorry to hear your news, you must feel awful, hope you manage to survive Christmas OK, hope you can get some time with just you and dh, to be how you want to be, sending you big hugs.

Hellie - really pleased to hear your news, take care and enjoy this great time.  Must feel wierd, with Lou's news as well, but sending   to you and sure it will be good this time.  

Sue - Hope 2007 brings all your wishes - Will be interested in what you think of HH, I was considering going there for a consultation.  I see you are continuing to give everyone good advice as ever!

Fran - Good to hear you're all well and have a fab time with Teagan 

Ron - enjoy your 1st Christmas as a new family, must feel brilliant and sounds like you have been enjoying xmas get-togethers

Nicky - Hope 2007 is the one for you, but you get to enjoy Christmas first!

Maddy - Hope you are enjoying the holidays, and hope you get that appt with Dr Rai early in the New Year

Kyla - Hope you OK and looking forward to 2007 and the chances it brings, I'm impressed by your instant DIY - we are still struggling to get on with our spare room - it's taken us about 2 years and we have only barely started it!

Tracey - Hope you are feeling OK and ready for a good Christmas, you can relax now and enjoy it alcohol-free!!  You must be very excited  

Laura - Hope you are starting to feel better now - I used to get a lot of kidney infections and they can be awful - lets hope your anti-biotics are doing the trick.

Emu - Hope the wait is going OK and hope that Christmas helps take your mind off it.

We had a consultation at Bourn Hall last week, the consultant was brilliant, although the prognosis wasn't good - a 1-3% chance of success, they'd want to do PGD to check embryos before implanting and want to do immune testing and a hysteroscopy on me before we do anything.  It was really thorough and very informative, but basically he thought that to get a cycle where both my eggs and Rob's sperm were up to scratch is very unlikely.  We are going to take some time to consider next steps but it is unlikely we will try on our own again - it would involve invasive procedures (i won't forget the egg collections!!) for both of us, and if we are only going to have at max 2 more chances, then it seems we could be wasting a chance by trying with our own.  So, it's either donor embryo, adoption (a completely different thing which doesn't feel an option at the mo) or giving up all together.  A big decision so we will enjoy Christmas first, keep talking with each other and then make the decision.  It will be interesting to hear any thoughts you have on this - I really don't know which way it will go at the mo.

Thanks for all the support you have given me over the past couple of years - I haven't been a great FF'er over the past 6 months or so, but always pop on to catch up on your news.

Have a fantastic Christmas everyone and an even better 2007!!

Lots of love,

Heather


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi All,

Lou- you are soundin very brave... you don't have to be brave all the time.  If you need anything just let me know I can pop in with Chocolate whenever you need some. XXX

Hevvy - I am thinking of looking into Bourne Hall (they do sperm sharin!!) and it is close to us.  We are also thinking about ED too as I had no eggs last cycle (and first!!) and consultant doesn't think we will get a better result next time   so preparing myself.  Would be good to keep up with your progess so please try to pop in when you have time!!

Ron and Tracey  - enjoy your Christmas' with your little ones (I know Tracey Jnr can't open pressies yet but still there a!!)

Nicky, Kyla, Emu, Maddy, Sue - Lets hope next year is out year (and anyone else I've forgot!!)

I'm not around much now so I'll wish you all a wonderful Christmas and a baby filled new year.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Heather  - it's great to hear from you, and plsd to see your still trying to keep it tog.

My advice for you is what you are already doing and that is no matter what you and Dh are still tog. in love and all that - so enjoy being a couple, doing dates etc.  

My next advice you are also doing - which is keep communicating and talking to each other - even if it's going over old ground.

As for the tx plans - well plsd to read that Bourn Hall sounded whilst not a def. plan at least more positive and thorough and they didn't dismiss you.      I know it comes down to money but I would consider maybe going to another clinic on your Top 5 - to hear what they suggest and say.    Then making a decision based on that.

Then it all depends on how strongly you and Dh feel that the child must be yours, money and emotions etc.    If you really feel that you and Dh must have your own and cling to that 1-3% then do everything in preparation for that - ie; acu, PGD - whatever.    There are girls that have been given odds like that - but it happens.

After all most of us are here cos we are 99% unlikely to get pg - albeit nat.

If however, you are happy to use donors - then I would seriously consider going down that line - cos you may well save yourself a lot of heartache, can you spk to your Sis?

At least then doing a donor cycle - you could compare the results and you are still young to try again with your own in the future if you wish.

How does that sound as the start of a plan?


Laura - I think you are being v, wise and looking into Bourne Hall - just cos Barts doesn't think things will improve - maybe they would if you had a diff drug regime - one that fits outside the box.  


Ok wise woman advice over.

Off for some fun  - but I'm not saying what sort.

Sue


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Just wanted to wish you all a very Merry Christmas xxxx

     
     
     
       
     
     

May all our wishes come true in 2007 xxx

   
   

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Thanks Laura and Sue,

Laura - Will definatley keep popping on, let me know how you go with whatever you decide.  The cons at Bourn Hall was great - in there for nearly hour and half, so it was definately worth getting their opinion. 

Sue - thanks, sounds like a great plan and you are right, another clinic and potential for us to try again later with own eggs are good things to think about.  And its true - think Rob and I are stronger than ever. Other clinics on my list are HH, Care Northampton, ARGC and UCH - might be good to see what they say.  Hope you enjoyed whatever the fun was that you had! 

Maddy - thanks for the Christmas wish - lets hope Santa brings all our wishes!!  

Merry Crimbo one and all and see you in the New Year,

Love, Heatherxxxx


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,

I started this over 24 hours ago but as I had my nieces over and with them convincing me to bake both Banana cake and carrot and all the regular cooking, I never really got round to finishing it but will send it as is.

It looks like somerset is where to be this christmas. You all have fun.

Lou - tell me I have my head in the sand but I am not giving up yet and appreciate that this is a trying time for you and DP   

Ron and Fran - I am a huggy bear and sending this to Sam, Teagan and all your (american poop english) at Christmas time.

Heather - You are always on my mind and its good that you are looking at options for you. You have to do what feels right for you and DH because you need to convince yourself that you can live with whatever decisions you choose. What I would suggest is more what I think I can live with not saying that my DH will necessarily agree with me. FSH is not really all of the answer cos I have consistently had low FSH over the last 4 years or so that I have been testing and my response has been on the below average line. As from your email, I seem to read that you have 2 goes at IF left, it might be that you try initially with your eggs but donor sperm and the second with donor eggs but DH's sperm. At least that way you give it a chance of having some biological relationship with you or DH. Obviously there is always increased risk with any circle where frozen specimen (for want of a better word) is used such that you might need to consider this for the second option. The most important thing in all this is that both of you need to talk and make sure you are comfortable with your choices. Hope 2007 brings better luck for both of you. I just read on a web site about someone who TX abroad and they did a surgical sperm retrieval a day before EC and thought of you it might be a suggestion that you could discuss with the clinic.

_*  MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY AND FRUITFUL NEW YEAR 
TO ALL CURRENT AND EX BART GIRLS *_

LOVE ALWAYS EMU


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Just popped in to wish you all a happy Christmas & A fantastic new year!!

Hope we all have a good 2007 & all our long awaited dreams come true   

Hope you all enjoy the Christmas Holidays

lots of love to you all

nicky xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Girls

Just popped on to wish everyone a very merry christmas and a great new year

Heres to a great 2007

Love to all

Tracey


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Girls

I'd like to wish everyone a Merry Christmas & a peaceful New Year - may all your dreams come true in 2007.

 

Love

Ron 
xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Merry Christmas to you all and a very happy new year.  Thanks you all so much for being there for me last year.

XXXX


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

know he can't bring the bestest pressie - but hoping he's on his way

xxxx


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,

Hope you all had a great Christmas.

It is getting so close to d day and the anxiety is now begining to set in. It does not help that I have 6 HPT in my bathroom but I am trying to really hold myself from testing.

On the positive side I have been having a bitter taste in my mouth and the monstrous and tender bobbies which were signs from my last one but then I keep saying to myself is it just in my head. Its not going to be easy over the coming days.

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Emu


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh Emu - its all soundin very promising  Good Luck for Friday what a dramatic time of year to be testing!!  Lets hoping you get the perfect start to the new year. XXX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Emu - Ooo..not long now..good luck on Friday..hope your dream comes true.   

Ronnie
xx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hope you all had a fun few days xxx

Emu thinking of you Hun and sending you lots of psitive vibes xxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Had a call from the SDFC today (Esperance) to book a follow up for 1st March, hence new ticker  This will give us plenty of time to do any further tests before our next cycle (which I'm hoping will be June). Seems like ages away but we waited 12 months between cycles last time, so maybe 6 months won't be so bad.

Hope you all had a good Christmas - ours was very good. Tom spoiled me as usual  Cooked again, went well - no fights, nothing burned, everyone got on and only two duplicated presents! Pretty darn successful then...

Nicky - Lovely to text-chat with you today. Certainly made my tedious day at work less boring!


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,

Thank you all for your support. The other girls due to test on friday have given up and are going to test tomorrow but because I know its going to be difficult going into work if not positive I am definitely going to wait till Friday at least its just a couple of hours at work then.

Kyla - Good the appointment will come round soon enough.

Emu


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls,

Good to hear you all had a good Christmas, mine was good too, I got loads of nice pressie's!

Kyla ~ Yeah hunni it was good to chat with you too, glad your day went well. Good to see your appointment day is all sorted. xx

Emu ~ good luck for your testing day hun, I will be thinking of you   

Hello to everyone else, hope you all had a good xmas??

lots of love nicky xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hello Girls

Hope you all had good Christmasses. We drove back from Somerset this morning and then I had to work this afternoon - not much to do though which was good. We had a lovely time away. DP came down to join me on Christmas Day in the end as he thought it was important for us to spend the day together, so I was over the moon about that. His Mum & Dad understood and they had their main Christmas meal on Christmas Eve evening.  

Things are still going well although I won't believe that everything is OK until after the scan on the 11th, after what happened last time. So 2 weeks to go!

Emu - Good luck for your test!

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Just a quick one to wish you luck tomorrow Emu  -I assume you have the day off work?  I have everything crossed for you.

Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas  - we have spent alot of time on the safa watching tv and cuddling, we really needed so time for us, been one hell of a year.

We got our kitten on Boxing day, she is adorable, I love her to bits already.  

Speak to you all soon. XXX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh and AF arrived today - finally after about 2 months.  Means I can plan my next IVF (for whats its worth) so I'll be cycling in mid-late Feb.

XXX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Emu - Good luck for testing tomorrow..I've got everything crossed for you   

Kyla - Brilliant news about making an appt..now that you've got that to work toward.  What sort of tests were you thinking of doing, the normal FSH or special ones?

Hellie - How lovely of your DP to spend Christmas with you.. 

Laura - Have you got any photos of your lovely kitten?

Maddy - Are you having a relaxing time? When does term start??  

Sue - Not long till your hols..hope DH's foot is OK?

Hi to everyone else

Ron
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ron - Probably just the usual Day 3 and Day 21 tests as it's been well over a year since I last had those and I want to make sure my FSH is still okay (it was fine last time at around 7 I think but that was a rise from 4 the year before). I don't know if he might look at any other tests like NK cells Plan to go through all that at our appointment. Not too long to wait.

Scary - weighed myself today and could scream at my stupidity. Lost some weight earlier this year and have successfully put the WHOLE LOT back on!


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

By the way - how cute is my cat Harvey?


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla - You sure you don't need some new scales

Your cat is very cute!!!  

Ron


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi all

hope you all had a fab xmas and are looking forwrd to the new year

our was fab and watching Teagan made me blub like a girl!!!!

Ronnie thankyou so much for Teagan's teddy she love's it so do I it is sooooo soft. I hope your day was magical too

Emu huge amount of goodluck for tomorrow I will be thinking of you 

well other than that I ate too much and have had belly ache for two days and now it has turned into a dodgy tummy ( me thinks a bug) but I am bolstering my self up and thinking at least it will help me drop a few pounds   
I won't be a round for a while as off jet setting again on sunday assuming I am keeping food down by then so love to all

Fran and Teagan


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Unfortunately its a BFN. It did feel so promising but I guess it was all in my head. 

Emu


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Emu - so sorry, those darned trigger jabs make it all so real too with their pg like symptoms too - so don't beat yourself up that it was all in your head.    

Kyla - good luck with NK Cells and the Esperance - When I was spkg to them a few wks ago, I didn't even get to ask about NK test - cos they jumped in and said it wasn't worth it and a load of hype.    One of the reasons I'm not going there - just in case it is worth it.  There are only 2 tests they believe in.  One is for sticky blood (can't remember long name) and the other for thrombophilia.

Fran - hope you feel better soon - there is a bug around.

Ron - it's not only the foot it's the nose that's worrying me now.

Laura - hurrah for AF, you can move forward - enjoy your new kitty.

Sue  

PS Hope you all had great Christmas - mine was pressie lacking due to foot - even tho he carries a laptop and blackberry wherever he goes    I did get 1 red set and 1 white set of lacy underwear - and they don't fit!


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh Emu, I'm so sorry. Take care of yourself.

Lou - thinking about you today too.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Emu - I'm so sorry to hear about your news. Take care of each other.   

Ronnie


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Emu - so sorry honey.    I know nothing I can say.  Look after yourself. XX

Lou - hope today goes ok. XXX

Ron - my baby is soooo cute... I will try to work out how to put a pic on here... am I allowed to put a pic n or do i have to set up some kind of link?

Anyway I'm off to Notts now for a party at the in-laws, terrible AF pains so really don't feel like it.  But sure a few glasses of bubbly and I'll feel better!!

XXXXX


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Emu - So sorry honey. Just not fair. 

Ron - Sadly, my scales are pretty acurate 

Sue - A lot of people think the NK cells are hype, including Robert Winston (or so it seemed from his last programme). It was actually the sticky-blood one I was thinking of anyways. I have every faith in them otherwise though as their treatment for blasts is great.
Sorry you didn't get any good presents. Tom spoiled me rotten again but he is always very good at pressies.


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hiya,

Emu - so sorry. It's so unfair. Thinking of you.

Sue - I made the same descision of my clinic based on the main consultant there being open to immune treatment and other possible issues should I need it. 

Kyla - I managed to get the thrombophilia panel tests etc done via my GP after getting the list from my clinic. Worth checking out as can save you some cash. 

Laura sorry about the af pains, but great it turned up after all.

Ron - how was Sam's first xmas?

Hellie - how are you feeling, hon?

Fran - poor you re belly ache! Sounds like a bug as there's loads going round. 

Nicky - hope you ok.

Phew! what a chrimbo I've had. DP came down with a tummy bug on xmas eve. Then my rented flat sprung a leak on boxing day just as we were leaving to travel up north to visit family - managed to get that sorted. Then my nan was taken into hospital after vomitting blood - she seems to be on the mend, don't know what caused it yet. Got back to London this morning. Had my scan at the EPAU and it was as expected. Embryo now only 2mm and I've been diagnosed as missed mc. Waiting now to see if will happen naturally, otherwise back in 2 weeks to get it sorted. Then thinking what to do next. 

Lou
x


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls,

Just popped in to see how you are all doing!

Emu ~ I'm so sorry hunni to read your sad news, I know exactly how you are feeling, not that its gonna help you much! but just to let you know my thoughts are with you both, take care of yourself, lots of love to you both xx

Lou ~ I'm sorry about your news too, again I know this feeling as it happened to me earlier on this year, my thoughts are also with you both at this sad time, take care hunni & If you ever want to chat feel free to pm me anytime you feel like it, love to you both xxx

Ky ~ Hello my darling, hows things with you? looking forward to your appointment? Wont be too long, the time just seems to fly by    Hopefully we can catch up for lunch & stuff soon, take care hun xx

Hello to everyone else, & I hope you all enjoyed christmas! Especially ronnie & fran with their babies first christmas.....

Take care everyone, I hope to catch up with you all soon

love nicky xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Lou - That's good advice, I will add the possibility to my list of Things To Ask. I'm sorry the scan didnt have better news but I know you had resigned yourself to the outcome. I hope the m/c happens naturally now, to make it less stressful although maybe a D&C would be easier? Hard to tell if you haven't gone through it I'm sure.
Will you do another cycle? It seems like IVF is the path for you, and the next go might be the one that sticks for good...

Nicky - Hey honey. Yep, looking forward to the appointment. Just want to get my head around my next plan. 

Have decided The Diet begins again tomorrow ladies. Wish me luck


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ok i'm into hours countdown now before I'm away so










Resolutions?

Mine's to stop planning, dreaming and mucking about and start to make all those dreams happen 

No: 1 is to see more of my little sis 

Take care of each other and spk soon.

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Two things for me

Get thin, then get fat (PG)


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

kyla - same here!


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

And mine is to get fat from the new year (pg)


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hmmm - I'm going to not be obsessed about having a baby and to concentrate on having some fun as well as just havig a baby (yeah right!!)


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Wishing everyone a happy, healthy & peaceful 2007. 

Ron
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Same to you Ronnie (and everyone)!.

Tom and I stayed in and had a night together - it was lovely. He made a gorgeous meal, we had some wine, listened to some music (.....) and then watched MI:3 on DVD. We stopped when Tom went it must be New Years soon and as we switched to BBC1 the chimes were just starting! How uncanny was his timing? 
Must say the film was very good too - much better than the previous two.

Taking down the decorations today. At least the sun is finally out. Shame it was raining last night as I had wanted to go in the hot tub. Oh well, maybe tonight. Hope you all have a good day and a wonderful 2007!

Kyla xxx

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kyla_gunter/sets/ - here are some of my photos from Xmas and New Year - playing with my new camera.


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Happy New Year to you all - hope 2007 is a great year for all of us.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm so tired and hungover...... and I'm back to work in the morning!!  

Happy new year ladies. XXX


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE 

not been on much as been quite busy this last week or so but back at work tomorrow (boo!!!! hiss!!!)   so will try and catch up then

Tracey

xxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Happy New Year everyone!

Last night was eventful for me. I started to miscarry last night and am now tucked up with a hot water bottle. In a way, I'm glad it has happened earlier rather than later. Now, looking forward to a better new year for all of us. 

Lou
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm sorry Lou    hope the hot wter bottle is helping.  Do you have to go back for another scan? Take care. XXX


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Laura - hope the head is better! Yes, back for a scan on the 9th. Feeling much better thanks. Watching crap tv, thinking about having some chocolates. Now, can we make 2007 a good year for all of us?

Lou
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm watching crap tv and eating chocolate too!!  Watched vicar of dibley, was very funny! For me well I will give it my best shot, start healthy living from tomorrow!?  I have to be realistic though, it doesn't look good for me but I WILL give it my best shot.  I think your chances are good though, you have got preg twice now with IVF, I know it must be so painful at the moment but things have to look up from here on in.

Anyway I have a kitten to cuddle!!

XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Happy New Year to you all and lets hope this year is a good one for us all.

Lou - sorry to hear about mc, hope you are bearing up OK and having lots of pampering, you've had a real time of it 

Emu - sorry to hear your news too, thinking of you and hope you and dh are getting time to yourselves  

My New Years resolution - get fit, slow down on the work front, get more organised on the personal front!!

Thanks for all your support over the last year and speak to you all soon,

Heatherxxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey everyone  

Laura - cuddles with kitten sounds great, what did you call her/him

Heather - new years resolution sounds good 

Lou - i am so sorry hun   

my dh took down all our decs today, the living room looks so bear  , hes not back to work until Thursday (jammy eh!!!)

hope evryone is ok, love to all

Emu-kyla,ron,sue,nicky,fran (and anyone i have missed)


Tracey
x


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls,

HAPPY NEW YEAR to you all, I hope you all had a good night celebrating?

We went down to our local sports club as they had a big party/disco going on, I drunk a few too many but had a great time  

Well I'm now waiting for af to show up then I will be starting my next lot of FET    I am a bit nervous, but I will just have to wait and see what happens!

Ky ~ I love the photo's, looks like you had a lot of fun!!

Hello to ronnie, fran, emu, laura, lou, tcardy & anyone else I have forgotten to mention, hope to catch up with you all soon,

lots of love nicky xxxxxx


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,

Happy new year to you all. I spent new year eve in church and did not get back till just before 4am they had a concert and it really was fun and got me praying and dancing into the new year.

Lou- Sorry that it did not progress better. I think you are coping so well and 2007 has to be our year hey. Take care of yourself.

I thank you all for being there for me.

I just needed some quiet time. I finally spoke to Barts today and I get an appointment for 14 May I just did not know what to say to that as I was hoping to get some work done to the fibroid that people keep telling me is not in the way and then I find out it is. I really would like to get this dealt with before I do the next one. AF showed up on Sunday and for once I was glad to see it to put me out of my misery and stop me still hoping.

I am going to see my GP later this week to see if I can speed things up better.

Love Emu


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good Afternoon 

Lou - Sending you lots of love.  There's nothing wrong with watching daytime telly & eating chocs!  

Emu - Do you know of the whereabout & size of your fibroid? Are you thinking about having it removed?

Nicky - Best of luck with you FET.

Heather - Lovely to hear from you.  Hope you're doing well. 

Laura - Dibley was good although I wish they'd kept it to 1 episode as I thought the 2nd part was a bit silly!

I had my appt with the consultant today about my fibroids - they're still the same size - doc isn't going to do anything about them at the moment but have asked me to keep an eye on them.  

Hi to everyone else

Ron
x


----------



## sunshine daisy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi

Is this the thread for people currently being treated at Barts?  If so, can I introduce myself?  

I'm due to start my second cycle of ICSI at Barts at the end of January.  I had a cycle in June 2005 but it didn't work.  About six weeks later I found I was pregnant and had an early scan.  When I read your posts Lou my heart went out to you as I know how it feels.  They scanned me at Barts as we all assumed the ICSI had worked but the baby was very small and there was no heartbeat.  The staff at Barts told me to expect the worst but after two very stressful weeks the scan showed a growing baby and a heartbeat - it was just that the ICSI hadn't worked and I had fallen pregnant naturally the next cycle (probably something to do with the mass of hormones swirling about in my system).  Unfortunately I started to bleed at 12 weeks and found out that I'd had a missed miscarriage around 10 weeks.  I ended up having a D & C at 14 weeks.  

We left to a few months before asking for another referral and due to the truly appalling admin at Barts it has taken this long to start my next cycle.  I did think of going elsewhere as I know the awful admin at Barts was an additional stress factor last time but I do have confidence in their clinical staff and also they know my treatment history (I completely over-reacted to the up hormones last time, produced tens of follicles and had to stop the injections and wait for it to be safer for egg collection.  Most of the eggs were too poor quality by the time but we did get a couple of embryos but they didn't implant, possibly due to the excess of hormones according to the consultant).

Anyway I'm hoping for better luck this time.  I wish you all the best of luck for 2007

Daisy


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning girls  

i will try and catch up best i can  

Daisy - welcome hun, you are on the right thread and will get lots of support here, i had treatment at Barts in October and luckily got a   on my 1st ivf but the girls here don't get rid of me that easily   , so sorry to hear what you have been through and hopefully 2007 will be your year 

Ron -   how are you? and of course the gorgeous Sam, i bet he is growing fast 

Nicky - good luck with next fet, let us know when af shows her face 

Hevvy -  , hope your ok

Lou - hope your ok, thinking of you

Emu - sounds like you had a good new year 

hellie,laura,kyla,sue and anyone else i have missed, hope you are all ok

love to all   

Tracey 
xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi All

Hi daisy and welcome to the thread  

Tracey - Is that your little baby??!!  Its huge?!  How exciting a real picture of him/her!!

Lou - how are you feeling? XXXX

Everyone else hello and I'll catch up soon, had long day and need some sleep. XX

Me


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi all,

Daisy - welcome to the thread!

Sorry for lack of personals. More tomorrow. Went to A&E today after having 3 days of bad pains in the morning. I'm now being referred back to the botties clinic. Nice. There's a change. I bet the progestorone has played havoc with me. Went out with my London FFs tonight. Always a good one. I've decided, after some encouragment, to start exercising again. No more holding back on things because I'm ttc. It's been going on too long now.

Night night, Barties.

L
x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning 

Its Friday   

Laura - yep thats bubs, huge!!!!! dont panic me   

Lou - glad to hear you had a good time out with the London FF's

Tracey 
xx


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,

My internet is down at home. I will try and catch over the weekend.

Emu


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Got up nice and early today and went into town to swap over some duplicated presents from Christmas. Also bought my mum a candle for her birthday and a set of coasters you put your own photos in. Just spent the rest of the morning trawling through my photos and priniting off a nice set of black and white photos for her. I included some of me and my sister as kids and also our wedding days. I think she will love it, hope so anyway!

How are you all? I felt a bit rough last night and went to bed from 6pm - 8pm. Woke up when Tesco came and had a small dinner but was in bed asleep again by 10.30 - slept right through to 8am (early enough for me though!). Havent had so much sleep in years. AF is due tomorrow though which is probably why


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning girls  

its very quiet on here, we have almost slipped to the 2nd page   

Kyla - sorry to hear you have been feeling under the weather, hope if af arrived she isn't giving you too much trouble 

Emu -   hope your ok and your internet is working soon 

Lou - hope your ok hun   

a big hello to all you lovely Barts girls hope your having a good sunday, must dash think my meat is done(mmm!!!! roast beef) 

love to all


Tracey 
xx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hiya -

Kyla - duplicated pressies? wow! you got more than me then! LOL. The pressie for your mum sounds lovely. Sorry you been feeling rough. Sometimes sleep is the best healer. Hope you feeling better.

Emu - thinking of you. I know what it's like being put on hold with the NHS. Well, I think most of us do. Going back to your GP sounds a good idea. 

Tracey - can't believe how fast your ticker is racing along. Fab!

Laura - you catch up on your sleep?

Daisy - hope you can navigate Bart's admin. We all have our tips on that one!

Ron- do the fibroids cause you discomfort? Just wondered if you were in pain if you don't get them sorted.

Nicky - starting again in Jan. That's come round fast.Although I bet for you it hasn't. Forgive me, I've been in fog since November.

Heather - hello and welcome back!

Hellie - how you feeling hon?

Sue - how are you and hopalong doing?

Fran - has your little one's allergy cleared up?

Maddy - any news from you?

Me news: I'm going to Nottingham tomorrow. Decided to go in person rather than the phone consult as planned. I'm doing it to tackle my phobia of driving that I;ve developed over the last 5 years. I used to drive lots, even drove us from Italy when we moved back. I stopped when we moved to a right hand drive car that was much bigger and then got all weird about it. So, I'm hiring a small car and going on my own as DP is working. I figure doing it this way is the only way I'll do it. And when we move to Margate I'll need to drive more. Other than that I've been up and down. Just hope that George has some ideas. I've been researching natural stuff to do with immune issues. Anyone here taken pharmaceutical grade fish oil? Got some files from the yahoo immunology group. I don't think it's risky to take unlike chinese herbs during treatment.

Right. Off to buy a tin to bake a chocolate cake.

Lou
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi all,

Sorry not been around much i have been feelin a bit low.  I have lots of anniversaries comin up, was a yr ao next week i collapsed at work with my ectopic... and bloody coranation street isn't helping!!  Also now xmas etc is out of the way I need to focus on my next IVF, will be starting in mid feb on the pill then hopesfully start injections begin of March, seems very close and I'm feeling very scared.  If this goes the same as the last one (which they say it will) I will not even have hope left to cling to.  I'm thinking o putting it o to the summer, but thats just because I'm scared of the results not any practical reason.  I've slept practically all weekend and that is not a good sign for me.  Am going to attempt to go to the gym in a minute.

Anyway thats my moan... how are you girls?

Ron - Sam is getting so big and cute... a real person now isn't he!

Lou- How was the London girls meet up, I should have got my act together and come along, although I'd prob juts get drunk and cry at someone!!  That seems to be my party piece these days!   You have scan tue? Hope it shows all is ok. XXX  Good luck with the driving tom. XX

Tracey - how are you doing?  you into maternity wear yet?

Kyla - hope you feeling better. XXX

Love to everyone. XXX



Ron-


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Laura - I know it can be terrifying going back into a treatment cycle when you've been there before. Although I've had different issues to you, I totally sympathise. I'm trying to put together some kind of coping strategy to help me confront the fear and stress. My thought is that if I can help myself cope that's got to be a good thing. You can come along and be as you are to any of the London girl meets. Let me know if you fancy it. We;ve got another one on Tues eve.

Lou
x


----------



## sunshine daisy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hello everyone

Well I am now underway.  AF arrived today (very disappointing - DH and I knew it was a very long shot but we did put the effort in last month in a last ditch attempt to avoid having to do another cycle) so I've just 'phoned Barts to get my schedule.  I've now got to organise my drugs.  I've taken to my bed (part legitimate discomfort / part duvet day) and will see what I can sort out from here.

Laura - I can totally sympathise with your concerns about another cycle.  This second cycle was very delayed due to a Barts admin cock up but I know I could have chased them more than I did.  I think I just wanted a bit more time to get used to the idea.  

Lou - I hope you are doing okay.

Tracey - Many congratulations.  I hope you are feeling well.

Best wishes to everyone
Daisy


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Daisy - I know it's disappointing when AF turns up when you don't want it to. But at least you gave it a good shot and you can be positive about that. I somehow didn't manage to before my 2 cycles and it was frustrating. Enjoy the duvet day. Hope you're not too uncomfortable. 

My day so far: picked up the rental car. Couldn't get it to not stall, so after bouncing it down the road and then scraping the hub cap on the curb I called for DP to rescue me. I was totally stressed out and panicking. Probably not the ideal way to get back into driving anf getting myself up to Nottingham. So I swallowed my pride, took the car back, paid for the scrape! Am now having phone consultation and will book in for some refresher driving lessons. The shame of being the female driver taking the keys back after 10 minutes!

aaaaaaand relax.

Lou
x


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

HI all

this is a super quickie as stolen hubbies laptop still in florida and the temp is sooo nice low 80's

Teagan is really well and adjusted easily so here's hoping the same happens when we get home on the weekend.

all in all we had an excellent christmas and new year and Teagan got loads of brilliant presents.

wanted to say happy brithday to all those who have been celebrating and I will catch up with you all next week

lots of love

Fran and Teagan


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Was typing 1-handed..nearly finished then lost the whole lot!  

Daisy - welcome. sorry to hear af turned up. Good luck with tx.

Lou - You were very brave to have attempted to drive on your own, I wouldn't have had the courage to do that so well done you!

Fran - Looking forward to catching up with you & Teagan. 

Sue -You back from hols yet?

Kyla - You feeling better?

Hi to everyone else.

Ron
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ron - I'm okay, AF just arrived which explains it. Always feel crappy for a couple of days before she arrives. I love the new photos of Sam. He is a very cute little boy you know. How long is your maternity leave? I can't remember what you do again.

Lou - Oh you poor thing! How awful about the car. I'm suprised they made you pay for it. Was it the car (or can I ask - your driving? Nerves might have made you stall). Might be worth hiring one for a day to just play around on to get you back into the swing of driving like that. Oh I see you might do refresher lessons - if it's been a while I think that would be a good idea 
At least you got your consult over the phone. Think of the day as character building and then write it off with a nice glass of wine 

Fran - Thanks for rubbing it in!  LOL, glad you are having a nice time though - see you soon!

Sue - Hope you are having a nice time on your hols too!

Laura - I know how you feel, my last cycle was only 4 days out from being a year since the one that caused my ectopic too. I just figured the chances of it happening again were pretty low and I should just give it my best shot. In the end it was BFN but I still worried about having an EP for a few weeks after (even ended up in A&E when I spotted remember). I think sometimes you just have to bite bullet - it's hard but once you get started it will get easier. Plus you have us to obsess to 

DH & I had a long chat the other night and basically it's IVF or nothing. He doesn't want to adopt so all our eggs are now in one basket. Hopefully it will be a moot point and IVF will finally work for us but it was a long, hard talk...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Just a quickie as ER is just about to start!  Feeling a little better, not sure wether I should try t be optimistic or pessimistic about my next cycle... some say positivity helps but then it makes you have further to fall?

Had acupuncture tonght this was my 3rd one, both times before I've been poorly and so this was the first time I felt well enougth to 'enjoy'.  Felt good.  Like I'm doing something.  Been on a healthy eating binge to, got 6 weeks to get in shape!  Whats your opinion about getting fit? Should I be going to the gym lots or is that bad? (I'm prob looking for an excuse not to  ).

Lou- That tomorrow the meet up?  I have to go to the vets if its tom (not me... the cat) think the kitty was not of ood stock and had a bit of a cough, she is fine but my other cat got a bad cough so trip to vets for me... I'l prob want to meet the other girls online first too... its just you from this thread that meets up?  I did have a chuckle about you in the car!!   I was like that on a moped abroad once... rode off and fell off when I tried to turn round about 10 foot from the shop!!   I took it back a bit red faced!!

Hi everyone else.... must dash... ER!!


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Laura - Emu has joined the thread too, but not been to a meet yet. The meet tomorrow also has the newest thread members so not just the oldies. Whenever you fancy coming along let me know. Sorry to hear the pussycats have been ill. It can happen that when they come to a new home they might pick up something new. Mine had the runs after arriving. Bless. 

Kyla - I'm ashamed about the state I got into in the car. I used to drive for goodness sake. Learnt in italy and was used to shoe horning it into the smallest of parking spaces. So lord knows where I've picked up this phobia thing from. Having the lesson on Thurs. It must be a big thing for you having the heart to heart with DH. I always say people never really rule things out. They can often change their minds when they come to moving a new goal post when the time comes to it. I was against doing IVF, now look at me. 

I started kick boxing tonight. Hurray! A lot to take in, but feel so good and it was really friendly (If you can call hitting people friendly!). DP started 6 months ago and loves it, so I thought what the hell. Other thing is that is that I'm thinking of signing up for the Mind Body 10 week course at the Bridge Centre - the Alice Domar thing. I'm going for an assessment on Thurs. 

My review with my consultant went well, although I'm very mind boggled about what to do about it all. He suggests I do the Chicago immune tests. But then he's an immune specialist. I've booked in via the argc rather than go up to Care as I can get them done quicker and cheaper. Also, I guess that might make me a patient at the argc in case I need to do more stuff there. But it's a lot of extra cash to do the tests and then what to do when the results come in. A lot to think about. I could just do another straight forward treatment again which would be the quickest and cheapest thing to do. I wish someone could decide for me. Sorry for the big ramble. Hope all ok. Tell me all your news to distract me.

Lou
x


----------



## sunshine daisy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hello

Laura, I was interested to read that you are having accupuncture.  A clinic near me has a board outside advertising accupuncture for various things including fertility and I was wondering about giving it a go.  My Mum swears by it.  I thought I might just try it even if it is just for relaxation.  Have you found it helpful?

Thanks
Daisy


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Daisy - I have acupuncture with a clinic that specialises in fertility. Best thing IMO is to go by word of mouth and find one that really specialises in it not one that just adds it as a list of conditions and doesn't have a track record. I first went to one locally and didn't think she or acupuncture were much cop. Then I went to my current clinic and was amazed at how knowledgeable they were about fertility issues and IVF procedures. And then how they affected my cycle (in a good way). Also that they have their own version of the German method of pre and post ET sessions. It really was one of the best things I did and I'll be going back to start new sessions in a month's time. Also that was really good of mine that they didn't take the opportunity to get me to come in straight away to make money, but advised me to come in later.

Lou
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

hi all

I've been to the gym!!  Give me a round of aplause!!

Daisy - i have only had 3 sessions with acu.First 2 times I was poorly with a kidney infection and so she just concentrated on that.  To be honest I looked at a couple and decided to go with the one that was near to work, she does specialise in womens stuff and works at various london places icluding the Buddist centre, which is a place i know and trust.  She treated a friend through the menopause and she had a lot of success with that.  I felt that I already have to have alot of time off work with appointments and so the convienience was also a factor.  I think Ron also had Acu and she has Sam so what more can I say.  She is tryin to lengthen my cycle and she is doing the german protocol around my IVF.  Not that I have any idea what that means.  But she is nice and i find it relaxing if nothing else.

Lou- how did the meet go?  I didn't get to the vets as got home early to find DP had stolen my car as his wouldn't start!!  Men!

Hello all!

XXXX


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Round of applause for the lovely Laura! Well done! Feels good doesn't it. I noticed myself standing a little taller today and walking with more energy after last night. Although my bottom and legs are beginning to hurt now, which I guess is a good thing. Anyway, made me feel a bit brighter. The meet was really nice. Was a small mini meet from the TTC thread. Come along to the next one in a month's time. We're cheap dates!

Lou
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah will prob ache tom... going to aim for 2 gym sessions a week, I never manage to stick to 3!!  Although must admit I had glass of red wine at the gym.... just for the antioxidents honest!!

off to bed now...I'll come over and say hi on the TTc thread and intro myself and then try to make the next meet... I'm little shy!! Sure couple of glasses and I'll be well away!!

Night night XX


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Your gym has wine?   Wow. 

Night.

Lou
x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning girls

what a miserable Wednesday   , roll on the summer   

Laura - well done you going to the gym, the thought of excersise makes me tired   

Kyla - i hope af is behaving herself  

Ron - hey hun how are you? and of course the lovely Sam  

Lou - kick boxing eh! all you ladies doing your excersise, i get knackered walking up the stairs    hope your ok 

Fran - glad to hear Teagan is well and you had a great christmas 

a big hi to evryone, i can't seem to catch up, i am so tired, not sleeping very well, anyone got any tips, dont think i have had a decent nights sleep since my 1st ivf   


Tracey


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi All

Lou- Yesmy gym has wine and nice food!!  Its not really a good thing believe me!  I'm aching today.. how are you feeling after the kick boxing?

Tracey - I have suffered on and off with sleep probs for the last year, its terrible... here are my tips (well from my counsellor)....
1. Have relaxing bath before bed
2. No caffeine after lunch - no milky drinks at bed time
3. If worrying then write down what you are worrying about/ need to remember etc so its there when you wake up and don't have to keep it in your head.
4. No napping in the day time
5. Massage at bed time
6. If you are not asleep within 20mins get up and read for 15 mins and then try again

There may be more I'll have a think... is it getting to sleep or waking up early?

Hi to everyone else  XXX


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Girls

Sorry I have been away for so long-DH took me away for 10 days-we got back late on Sunday and since then have been trying to get back into work-not easy!!!

A very belated Happy New Year to you all   may all our wishes and dreams come true this year xxxx

Not much news from me on the fertility front-looking to cycle around easter time BUT I do have an appointment with DR Raj Rai next week YIPPEE!!!!    Waited such a long time to see him so will let you know how I get on!

Have a dilemma-as many of you knbow I have been going to Dr Zhai for acu and TCM-really not sure what to do about the herbs as I am coming up to cycling again...any suggestions, I know the clinic are not keen and I have read some quite worrying stuff on here...

 to everyone xxxx


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hello girls

Sorry I haven't posted for a while - have been on an emotional rollercoaster the last couple of weeks waiting for the scan, which was today. Unfortunately it was bad news again - looks like another missed miscarriage as the yolk sac was there but no fetal pole. Have to go back next Thurs to confirm but they are not holding out much hope, and nor are we. We are absolutely devastated and don't know what the future holds for us now.  Need to decide whether to wait to miscarry naturally or go into hospital again. Not sure what is best.

The whole time up there was a disaster from the start. First of all they 'forgot' about us so we didn't get seen for 45 mins. Because of that the scan seemed quite rushed. Then we were asked to wait in the waiting room for the nurse to see us. Well, we were obviously forgotten about again as it was only when I started crying after being there for another 45 mins (I'd held it together until that point) that one of the senior nurses asked me what was wrong and as soon as I told her she took us into one of the consulting rooms and made us tea. Another nurse came in a few minutes later and apologised and said they'd be looking into what had happened as if people have bad news at scans they are supposed to be taken into a room straight away to have some privacy. Finally saw another nurse who again apologised and said she'd be speaking to the people involved as what had happened was unacceptable.

Anyway, none of that changes the fact that we're so sad about what has happened and no one can tell us why it has happened.  My guess is my age. Wish I had a crystal ball to show me what the future will be.

Anyway, am off for a sob now.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

OH Hellie I am so sorry Honey-I cannot believe that this has happened to you again. My heart goes out to you x

You're in my thoughts at this distressing time x

Love Maddy x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Oh Hellie, this is so unfair. I am so sorry honey.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hellie- I'm so so sorry.  PLease take good care of yourself. XX


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Oh Hellie hon, I'm so so sorry. damn it! why is this so damn hard?  If you need to chat, anytime...

Much love.

Lou
x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Oh Hellie i'm so sorry hun


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hellie - I've just read your post & I'm so so sorry. Sending you lots of  

Ronnie
xx


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hellie - really sorry, that's awful  

Heatherxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Where is everyone we slipped to the 2nd page


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Girls

Well things just get better and better - we've just found out that the company I work for is being sold and we're all being made redundant in March.  We had suspected something like this would happen but it is still a bit of a shock to hear it definately. I've been there 3 years so will get a little bit of redundancy money.

Last week I had a job and was pregnant - now I have neither (unless some miracle happens at the scan on Thurs).  Don't know what our future holds - with no job and no baby. 

Sorry for the gloomy post.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hellie - I'm sorry to hear about your redundancy. I know we all talk about being made redundant, but when it actually happens, it's still a shock.

I'm praying for a miracle for you on Thursday.   

Ronnie
xx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Oh Hellie, you're under tremendous stress atm. I'm so sorry. I really hope for you hon that you get better news at the next scan. I know it's hard to hold on to the hope, but if there's a chance. Big hugs.

Lou
x


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls,

Sorry I haven't posted much, I've just been working, chilling & collecting my thoughts  

I'm just preparing myself for next week sometime, when I'm due to start d/regging again  

Hellie ~ awww sweetie I'm so sorry to read you are having a rough time at the moment, I really hope things start getting better for you    Also hope the scan goes well on Thursday. I will be thinking of you xx

Lou ~ whats the latest with you hunni? I'm sorry for the questions, its just that I have a lot of catching up to do, been a bit slack lately    Hows things going? xx

Ronnie ~ How are you hunni? & hows that little cutie of yours doing? Keeping you up all night    Hope you are all well!! xx

Tracey ~ Hows things with you & bump? All going well I hope? Hope to catch up with you soon xx

 emu   kyla   fran   heather   Laura   Maddy & anyone else who I have missed! xx

Lots of love
nicky


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Oh Hellie x You really are having a terrible time of it-like Ron says thinking of redundancy and it actually happening are 2 very different things x

I am praying that you somehow get a miracle on Thursday xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Been quite on the boards at the moment.

Nicky - wow you off again?  Are you doing the full cycle this time I guess as D/Reging?

Lou- Hi there, I can't find the TTC thread??!  Sorry I'm a right pain.  My Kitty is so lovely, theyhave the most funny little squeaks don't they and she is getting on so well with my other cat,they snuggle up together all the time.  I am going to try to post a photo on here... are we allowed to do that?  

Tracey - How are you feeling?  Acn't believe you'll be in your 2nd trimester soon!  I'll have to start knitting bonnets soon!  Are you going to find out the sex?

Hellie- What an awful few weeks you've had. Sending you a huge hug.  What sort of work do you do?  Will it be easy to find something else?  Hope there is some good news on Thursday. XXXX

I had my acupunture tonight... no idea if its doing anything or not?  Are you meant to feel something afterwards?

Also I got some kitchen scales for xmas off my MIL and so at the weekend I tuned into earth mother and baked lots of cakes!!  The lemon drizzlecake came out the best... not sure what to do with all of the cakes not only me and DP here!  I may have to invite people over or feed thm all the the birds!!

Hello to everyone!

XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Girls - 

bricking it worried that my consultant will be next in line for the firing squad. What if the immune treatment gets restricted? Thought tonight's prog was awful. Saw that they had a very unbalanced panel of experts on there. I;m about to send off my bloods to Chicago this week. Eek!

Nicky - Don;'t worry about asking. I'm worse! I'm hoping to start tx again asap. Just got to wait for af and get my results back (see above). Will be with you to support you through this next tx, hon. 

Hi to everyone else.

Lou
x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning girls  

Hellie - what a terrible couple of weeks you have been having, thinking of you   

Laura - i am not too bad apart from being up half the night with heartburn  , i am now 16 weeks so officially in the 2nd trimester. yeah we will find out the sex can't wait to start buying (going to wait till i am about 6 months though)

Lou -   hope your ok  

Nicky - how are you feeling about starting again hun?    

Ron - how are you? and of course the lovely Sam (getting big i bet) 

a big   to everyone i have missed, not quite with it this morning (very tired zzzzzz!!!!!)


Tracey 
xx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Lou - Good luck with your test.  Yes, I agree last night's prog was awful. DH & I went onto the ARGC website & DH watched the entire unedited interview (I fell asleep!). He said the doc has been treated unfairly & felt sorry for him.  I hated the female interviewer - thought she was really rude & agressive.

Kyla - Sorry for the late reply. I work as a motor underwriter for an insurance company & hoping to go back on the 1 July  Sam is getting bigger by the minute & at the last weigh in (last Wed) he was 12lb 11oz..no wonder I hurt my back lifting him up last week!!

Tracey - How are you feeling? Still knackered? Don't worry, you'll soon start having more energy soon! I had heartburn from about 16 weeks too..Gaviscon became my new best friend..I was swigging it out of a bottle like a wino in the end!  

Laura - Sometimes you don't have an immediate effect after acu as it could still be working on your body for a few days. How do you feel overall?

Nicky - No long for you now hun, how are you feeling about going again? Excited? Apprehensive?

Nancy - Hope you're OK.

Serena - How are you?

Sue - Hope your throat is getting better.

Have a good day everyone

Ron
x


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Afternoon girls,

Laura ~ No I'm not doing a full cycle, I'm actually doing a medicated FET cycle, reason being is that I have pcos so my af's are all over the place, at least this way they can control the tx right from the beginning!

ronnie ~ yeah I am excited about starting but also nervous, I just hope this time it will all work out good as I only have the 3 frosties left! so fingers crossed.

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all doing well, catch up with you all soon

Lots of love
nicky xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi ladies,

I have been to visit my friend who had a baby just before xmas, she had a little girl just before xmas, she is beautiful.  I so want one my heart is breakin, I can't have one and probably never will.  I feel so low, AF is due at the weekend so probably just hormones.  This is so unfair.  

I can even get to EC let alone get to having a actual baby.  Its not that long til I start my next cycle and I'm so scared of the same thing happening again (which is what I've been told will happen) I'm even considering putting it off for a few months so at least I can old on to this little bit of hope for a bit longer.

Sorry thats such a depressing post.

XXXX


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Laura - don't apologise for posting your feelings. It's what we're here for. This is so hard hon. I started reading Alice Domar's book tonight. Conquering Infertility. I wish I'd read it earlier. Please don't despair hon. Hear anytime you need us.

Lou
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lou -  Thanks honey. Just feeling low today.  Is that a good book, I've got it on the bookshelf but not even opened it, read so many books made myself go a bit mad!

Night XX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - I'm sorry you're feeling so down. Have you thought about going to another clinic for a 2nd opinion? Barts, although the backroom staff is great, only tend to 'like' middle of the road  patients (do you know any) so if you're just slightly out of the ordinary (ie immune issues) then they are not interested. I guess that's just the market they're aiming for..get them in & out asap.  Another clinic maybe able to do a tx which caters for your need rather than theirs.

Ron
x


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

Hiya everyone 

Sorry have been away for a while needed some me time, but normal scatty me has returned 

*Ron* Sam is getting so big, but he's gorgeous. Hope you're getting some sleep now 

*Hellie* Just read your posts. Honey i am so sorry, you are having such a tough time at the mo. 

*Kyla*Hope you're doing ok 

*Laura* I feel the same as you each time my af rears its head, i wonder if its ever going to happen. But it will for both of us. If only we had a crystal ball to tell us when eh! 

Hi to everyone else, will try to catch up!! 

Dooleys


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hellie - Wishing you the very best of luck for tomorrow.  

Ronnie
xx


----------



## sunshine daisy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi

Thanks Laura and Lou for the info about accupuncture.  I've found a woman locally who has worked with other women with fertility problems and who does evening sessions so I'm going to give her a go.

I got my drugs today (very relieved about how much cheaper they were from Calea) but got a bit panicked when I saw all the needles.  I'm not particularly needle-phobic but I did feel a bit faint when I saw them all.  D-regging starts on 30th and I'm not looking forward to it. Otherwise I feel strangely positive - long my it last.

Hellie - I'm so sorry to hear your news.

Laura - I hope you feel better soon.

Best wishes
Daisy


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hellie - thinking of you hon.

Daisy - you'll get used to the needles. It's really shocking how much you get used to in this process. Great that you're starting, hon.

I sent off my bloods to chicago today. Hope my little vials get there in time and in one piece.

Hope everyone ok.

Lou
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi All,

Hellie - Good luck for tom, I'll be thinking of you. XX

Ron - yes I will look at another clinic but as Barts are doing this one free I guess I should stay even if theyare not very positive.  I guess I'll see what happens with this go and then make a decision from there.

Daisy - great you starting, I'm just shopping around for my drugs... whats Calea?  If its an internet site maybe you can pass it on?

Lou - are you having the killer cells test?  My friend on the 'disillusioned' thread had that and the IVIg and se is now 17 weeks preg.  I know its all a bit of the unknown but for her it seems to have worked. 

I'm feeling bit better today, this whole IF business can be so depressing it gets to you sometimes. But I guess no point being miserable.... doesn't change anything. XX


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hellie - good luck today, will be thinking of you 

Laura - glad to hear your feeling better, all this IF business is so unfair 

Lou - u ok hun?

Daisy - not long till the 30th then you be on your way 

Dooleys - glad to have you back   how are you?

Ron -   hope your ok 

Kyla - your very quiet, hope your ok  

a big hello to Nicky, Nancy,Sue,Maddy, Heather and anyone i have rudely missed

quick update on me, very tired (gawd know what i will be like at 6 months ) invested in some gaviscon for heartburn and typical not had it since!!!! 

love to all

Tracey x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Tracey - Your energy will return soon, honest!! Do you know you can get gaviscon free from your GP? Have you filled in the form for free prescription & dental treatment?

Daisy - Brill news about being able to start.

Dooleys - Great to see you back. You OK?

Lou -   for the safe arrival of your vial of blood.

Laura -   If you're getting tx free from Barts, is it still part of NHS freebie? If so, why do you have to pay for drugs??  

Fran - It was so lovely to see you & Teagan. I can't believe how much Teagan has grown see I last saw her..she is soooo gorgeous!

Yuck weather - have a good day!

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi All,

Well I've come home from work early as feeling poorly,and I knew there would train trouble with this weather.  But i did manage to fir booking a holiday into my lunch hour    So i'm off to Egypt next Friday, can't wait will be lovely.

Ron - I only get one free cycle with the NHS but as I didn' get to EC last time they said they would let me do the cycle again if I bought the drugs.  I still have the trier shot and the pesaries so just the stimms to buy.  Barts quoted £900 so not too bad I guess.  In the small print it does say your cycle is counted even if abandoned so I can't really quibble about paying for the drugs.

Tracey - glad heart burn gone XX

Hellie- hope you ok. XXXX

Lou - when do you  et your blood results back?

Nicky -  Have you started d/regging now?

Hello everyone else X


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - You poor thing. I hope it's not this bug that's going around.

What drugs are you on & what quantity have they prescribed you this time around?

Ron


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Girls

Thanks very much for your kind wishes. Well, what a week this is turning out to be. At the scan today they saw a fetal pole and heartbeat. We were amazed.  It was very small though so they want me to have another scan next week (hopefully at the EPU in Brighton) to check that it is still growing and the heartbeat is still there. We know that we're not out of the woods yet but we have another glimmer of hope.  I'm obviously concerned about why it has been slow at developing andwhat implications that has, but the doctors today didn't seem too concerned and just advised the scan next week.  Had the appt with my GP this afternoon - had booked it last week but obviously had a very different conversation than I had expected. He is going to phone the Brighton hosp tomorrow to see if he can arrange a scan for me but is not sure as they normally only scan people this early if you've had bleeding or pain. Hope he can persuade them as otherwise it'll be another trip up to Barts.

Feel emotionally drained as within a week I've been told that I'm probably going to lose the pregnancy, I'm losing my job and now that the pregnancy is back. Don't know whether I'm coming or going. This really is a rollercoaster.

Hope everyone else is well.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Laura - sorry you feeling ill. Re the drugs have you got a quote from Pharmasure? They beat my clinic quote and many FFs use them.

Hellie - OMG what excellent news. I know it's still a worrying time, but wow. Crossing everything for you.

Ron - it was about 18 vials that have to get there!  

Lou
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hellie - thats wonderful news!  Got everything crossed for you.

Ron/ Lou - I have not tried anywhere but Barts yet.  I have been prescribed 450 menopur and burserelin... are they both stimm drugs?  Also does anyone know if 450 menopur is the highest dose you can take.

Me and DP just had a row and he has now gone out on his bike (in these winds!!), we have rowed last few nights.  Hate to admit it but I think I've got PMT and prob on his case a bit.  bloody hormones!


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hellie thats great news, i have everything crossed for you


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hellie - That is absolutely amazing!!! Let's hope this little one is just a slow starter & he hangs on in there.  

Lou - 18 Surprised you have any blood left!!! 

Laura - If you follow the link below, you can find out how much the drugs should cost:

http://bnf.org/bnf/

I phoned Fazely Pharmacy before my FET & found them to be very reasonable.

BTW - Whereabout in Egypt are you going? We went to Taba the year before last & had a lovely time.

Have a good evening everyone

Ron
x

/links


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ron -  thanks for that.  Is the Fazely phrmacy in london?  I have to register with that website, waiting for them to email me my log in details.  Do they vary much in prices?  

As for Egypt I'm going to El Gourna (i think!), its all-inclusive.... thats really not the way to prepare my body for an IVF cycle!!  Oh well.


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Laura - I don't know where Fasely are based. From Pharmasure I saved about £400. 
There's a cheap drug thread:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=9821.0

Lou
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks Lou - well I think I will have to book a day off work to do all that ringing around!!  I had no idea there would be so many places to buy drugs!!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - The Fazeley Pharmacy is in Fazeley, Tamworth in Staffs. You fax them the script from Barts & they make it up & send it to you by next day special delivery. This is my post in 2006 on the 'Where to buy cheap drugs' thread:

'I made a few phone calls today to my clinic Lister, Ferring, & Fazeley Pharmacy. The Fazeley chemist came out slightly cheaper than Ferring (I won't even bother mentioning the price they quoted me at the Lister!). The pharmacist at the Fazeley is lovely - he charges the same price as the British National Formulary - he told me that he's got a contract to provide drugs for NHS patients but doesn't think that private patients should lose out, especially when the drugs are for IVF.

The price I was quoted is:

Synarel 60 £55.66
Menopur £13.50 per vial
Ovitrelle £33.31.

(01827) 262488'

Another company often talked about is Ferring. Here are their contact details.

Ferring Pharmaceuticals Ltd
The Courtyard
Waterside Drive
Langley
Slough
Berkshire
SL3 6EZ

Tel: +44 (0) 1753 214800 
Fax: +44 (0) 1753 214801
Email: [email protected]
Web Page: http://www.ferring.co.uk/rh.htm
[email protected] is Tel: 0870 240 0518

El Gouna..you lucky thing..I'd love to stay in the Sheraton there..it looks absolutely divine! We went to Egypt just before our 1st tx. At least you know you'll be relaxed before you start again..good move!

Ronnie

/links


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hellie - Wow, what a turn around. I bet your head it just about to bust with all you have been through recently. I hope you get into the EPU today or early next week so that you can put your mind at ease. I'm keeping everything crossed for you that this gives you a good outcome.

Ron - I will have to make a note of those details too for when we start our next tx in the summer. We will be doing a full IVF again and the only drugs I have left over is the cyclogest. Everything else expired in December - two whole pens of Gonal F - which was a shame.

Laura - A holiday sounds lovely. I wish DH & I could take one this year but all funds will have to go on our treatment.

Lou - Fingers crossed for your results. How did you find out about getting the tests done without going through your clinic. You are so good at that kind of thing and I wouldn't even know where to start!

Nicky - Hopefully see you this weekend hon!

Dooleys - How are you doing? Are you planning on more tx soon? When do you see Mr Chui again? We are going back on the 1st of March for a chat about what to do next.

Sorry I have been a bit quiet - it's been a bit strained at home this week following T's anouncement he is no longer interested in adoption. He was never 100% for it but I thought he would be okay but now that it is totally out of the question I have felt a lot more pressure on me to make IVF work this time.
I'm also kicking myself as I piled on loads of weight again recently and now I want to shift it before we do tx in case that is what is making us fail again and again.
Basically - I've just been a bit of a mental case and thought it was best not to infect other people with my ramblings of loonacy.


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Oh Kyla hon, I'm so sorry you are going through this. Please don't think we don't want to hear about what you're going through. But also, don't feel bad for not posting. It must be incredibly stressful to deal with. I know I keep banging on about this Alice Domar book Conquering Infertility and her Mind Body programme about dealing with the stress and related consequences of long term infertility, but I've found it really helps. I wish I could make things different for you hon. I really do. As for the tests, I found out through desperation! I was upset at having to wait to get them done at my clinic at the end of Feb to get the bloods taken. I then joined the Yahoo Immunology Support group which has lots of useful files on the whole subject and I found the details of the lab where they get sent. From there I worked out the ARGC send them there also. So I contacted them direct, got the price list and found out where the bloods get taken in London. It saved me £500, which was a bonus. If you need any advice in that area of things let me know. I've got a list of vits and supplements from the group too and am now on a high dose of pharmaceutical grade fish oil amongst other things. My consultant said it's ok.

My driving instructor doesn't think she needs to see me again! Yipee!

Lou
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Lou - Yay re driving. How do you feel??

It's amazing how much you can save by sorting things yourself - £500 mark up?? We're in the wrong jobs!

Kyla - Please don't feel that you can't have a rant or talk to us about your worries. It's what this group is about..helping each other go through difficult times.   Do you think T will change his mind in the future? 

BNF.org is a great place to find out how much the drugs cost so you know you're not being ripped off. When I was having my FET at the Lister, they charged me £46 for a month's worth of cyclogests (incl £10 dispensing charge). I think they are only about £15!!!!

As for weight issue..everyone put on loads over xmas. You've done so well in the past losing it so I'm sure you'll have no probs doing it again.

Nicky - AF arrived yet? 

Ron


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi all,

Ron - thanks so much for all that info, I'm working from home on Wednesday so will start my phoning around then.

Lou- so glad you have 'passed' on the driving front!!  yay!!  do you have some driving plans now?  You need to keep it up or you will forget again!  I have that book and home alone all weekend so may start to have a read of it.

Hellie - Any luck with the scan appointment?

Kyla - Sorry Dh has rejected the adoption option, is that a definate or is he just swaying.  I must admit I change my mind about adoption almost daily!  I guess that means I'm not ready to consider it yet.  

I'm a bit sad today, I've had a tough day at work and keep being rude and have no patients with people.  I've also fallen out with tim and he has gone to Nottingham on his own so I am home alone all weekend.  Which is ok, nice chinese later and then restful weekend watching what I want on the box   .  I guess I should do my packing and maybe a bit of holiday shopping too!!  Tim isn'r coming on holiday with me, I'm going with a friend, which means Ill only see him a couple of nights before I go worried we will not have made up by then.  I just can't seem to not be ratty and horrible... (AF due on Monday).  Any advice?

Hello everyone else

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Laura* The holiday will do you good. Sounds fab to me.  Egypt you lucky thing.  Don't worry you & Tim will make up before then, its so stressful what we go through. Maybe the hol & time apart will do you both some good. Sending you loads of   

*Hellie* OMG!!! This is amazing  Sending you loads of     Take care hon 

*Kyla* I'm sorry things are hard at the mo.  Don't worry about the ranting, you can rant to me anytime, you've been there for me when i've rambled on!!  As for the weight, haven't we all over christmas  At least you're seeing Chui, Zaidi told me to lose weight & that was way before christmas  so what hope have i got now    We need to make a follow up appt to decide where we go next some time.

Hi to everyone 

Dooleys


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls,

Ronnie ~ Yippeeeeeee, AF showed up today, so I'm at the clinic tomorrow for my 1st jab to get me started    I can't believe I'm starting all over again!! Hows your little man doing? He looks so cute in the photo...... Anyway I will let you know more once I get started. xx

Ky ~ I wont say much now as I will be catching up with you tomorrow, but just thought I'd say hi anyway xx

Dooleys ~ hey hunni, hows things with you chick? Haven't chatted with you for a while?? xx

Hellie ~ Just wanted to say hope everything goes well for you sweetie, I am thinking of you xx

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all well, catch up with you all soon

love nicky xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Nicky - Wey hey!!!! Let's hope this one is the one.   

Little man is doing fine..he's now a whopping 13lb 1oz..the other day the HV called him a piggy porker!

Laura - I'm sure that Tim will miss you when he's in Nottingham & you'll make up when he comes home. 

Good night

Ron
x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Nicky - woo-hoo! With you all the way. 

Ron - 

Laura  

Lou
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi eveyone,

Tim didn't go to Notts he turned up during the night and we made up breifly this morning and then about 10 minutes latr had a huge row and he has stormed off again.  So I'm sitting here crying.  I can'r work out if I'm being a horrible cow or I'm just telling him a few home truths and he doesn't like it?  He has now driven into london to buy CD's and a new computer which we can'r afford.  He has saved nothing for the deposit for our house or for our IVf, he is out every evening at the gym or on his bike, he races all day every sunday, I I just feel I'm left to do everything responsibel and dull and he just does as he pleases.  I really feel like telling him to go and not come back but I'm biting my tongue as maybe this is all just hormones.  We used to argue like this all the time but then I think I got really tolerant of his behaviour as I was feeling insecure and needed him for his sperm (that sounds terrible) but probably true.  My best friend movd to Devon before xmas and my other friends fella has recently moved in so am feeling so lonely.  I feel like booking into a hotel so I can just hide from everything.     

Sorry for the me post.


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Laura* Awww honey. I feel so helpless, just want to send you a huge  . 
Thinking of you

Dooleys


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Laura -  

Lou
x


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls,

How are we all doing this evening?

Laura ~ Awww hunni bun, I'm sorry to hear you're having such a bad time at the moment    Men can be so selfish sometimes!!    I really hope you get things sorted with him soon, its all stress that you don't need right now... xx

just a quick update from me to say I had my first jab today "woo hoo"    & I have my baseline booked for 5th Feb!!
Also went to see Kyla this afternoon & it was great to catch up & have a gossip   .

Ky ~ Thanks hunni for today it was great seeing you again & having a natter about things, I look forward to 17th Feb now. take care hun xx

Hope you other girls are ok, chat soon
nicky xxxx


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

hi all

Hellie huge congrats you must still be in shock< bit of advice re scan if you call Jo (the fertility nurse at brighton) not put her surname as its a public place but just ask for her, and explain she will fit you in for a scan I did this when I found out I was preggers and was still waiting to go to barts and was only 7 weeks and did not want to cancel barts till I knew all was ok so just give her a ring and she should squeeze you in she is normally very good 
thats if doc won't help 

hi to everyone else

I am just off to bed after two hours of the new 24 and am addicted already!

Fran

ps Ronnie my washing machine broke today too must be something in the air??>?>


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Girls

Hope you all had good weekends.

Fran - thanks very much for that. I know which Jo you mean as I've met her in the past (when I first had investigations for infertility) and she was really nice.  So if it's a no-go through my GP (I'll find out tomorrow) then I think I will call her. Otherwise it'll be another trip up to Barts.

I've been very up and down this weekend - one minute thinking everything will be OK and the next minute thinking we'll have bad news at the scan.  Looking at the internet hasn't helped as the majority of things I have found are bad news. So I'm not searching any more!

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Hellie -   I agree, Jo is lovely. I'm sure you'll be able to get a scan with her w/o having to go all the way to Barts. I've got everything crossed for you.

Fran - Our washing machine still works intermittently but our new one is coming this Thurs so bring your washing round to ours!

Nicky - How's it going hun?

Kyla - Are you OK?

Sue - Are you better now?

Tracey - How are you feeling?

I took Sam into work & he had lots of cuddles from everyone! Weather was so cold on the way home that it started sleeting.  

Hi to everyone else

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi All,

just a quicie to say sorry for the depressing post at the weekend... sometimes things just all get on top of me, funnily enough getting back to work seems to help a little, so feeling bit better now.

Hellie- i have all my fingers and toes crossed. XX

Nicky - Woo Hoo!!  on the jabs!

Hi everyone else. XXX

XXXXXX


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning girls

Ron - best its great showing Sam off and bet he likes all the cuddles   i am fine thanks hun, have my 1st proper midewife appt Thursday so looking forward to that and hopefully hear bubbas heartbeat as havent heard it yet

Laura - no need to apologise hunni thats what we are all here for  , is it Friday you go on your hols?

Hellie - thinking of you   

Nicky -   hope your ok

Dooleys -  

a big hello to Fran, hevvy, Kyla, Sue, Lou and anyone i have missed

off to make a cuppa, i am freezing brrrrr!!!! it was snowing when i got up     

tracey


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi All

Just caught up with all your posts.

Hellie - thinking of you, let's hope little one's getting his act together real soon.

Laura - I think you and DH need to try and calmly sit and talk about your plans - it sounds like you have different objectives in life and are going different ways - or it could be DH's way of coping with situ by trying to be a bachelor life while he can.  Enjoy your hols.

Nicky - great news to see your've braved the roller coaster again.

Tracey - wow 17 wks, so plsd to read your finding out the sex - cos we need to know.

Ron - good news he loves his food - he's going to be a little bruiser.


Weather pending I am going to an open evening at Holly House on Thurs.

Sue


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Evening Girls

Well my GP managed to get a scan arranged for me in Brighton on Thurs morning. Am feeling very scared now as I'm enjoying being pregnant and don't want it to be over, if it's bad news.  But am trying to stay positive and felt a lot better today. At least I don't have long to wait now to find out.

Sorry it's a bit of a short post tonight.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

_*Hellie ~*_ Hey hunni, hows things going? Sorry to hear you've been having a rough time  I really hope you get some good news on Thursday, keeping everything crossed for you sweetie   xx

_*ronnie ~*_ All is going well thanks hunni, been off work again today tho, wasn't feeling 100% , but feeling much better now, so I guess I will go & show my face tomorrow  can't really afford to lose another days pay (the downside to no sick pay) 
Hope all is well with you hun?? xx

_*Tcardy ~*_ Hows things with you sweetie? Haven't chatted with you for ages? Hope everything is going well for you?   xx

_*Sue ~*_ Hows you hun? Long time ....?? Yeah I am braving that horrid rollercoaster again, I wont give up! I'm a stubborn mare   xx

Hello to everyone else, hope you're all ok?? Am thinking of you all

love nicky xxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hellie - Sending you lots of    for today.

Ron
xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning girls 

We have snow     , didnt want to venture outside of house this morning int he cold (but needs must)

Nicky - i'm fine thanks hun   how are you?

Hellie - will be thinking of you tomorrow   

not many personals this morning, need my morning cuppa   

Tracey


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

God Luck Hellie!!!  Hope it goes well today.

Brrrrrr..... SO cold!!!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Why did I think today was Thursday??  

Hellie -    for tomorrow!!!

Laura - Your puss cat is gorgeous..aaahhhh!!

Ron
x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hellie - all the luck in the world I wish you for tomorrow. 

Lou
x


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Hellie I will be thinking of you tomorrow and I have all my fingers and toes crossed

  

Fran and Teagan XX


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Fran - Love the new photo of DH with Teagan.  How are things with you? When do you go back to work?

Hellie - Good luck for tomorrow honey. I hope you get the news you've (and we've) been hoping for.

Nicky - Lovely to see you on Saturday. It was good to get all that off my chest, thanks for listening.
How are the jabs going? Is it next Friday you go back for Baseline or the Monday after I can't remember.

Lou - When will you hear back about your test results? 

Laura - Your cat is just toooooo gorgeous! I love cats that haven't grown into their ears yet 

Ron - It's okay. You just have mummy-brain  In all honesty I have gone whole days getting the date wrong. How is Sam doing? I have to say he has some kissable little chubby cheeks there. I love baby cheeks. They are the best. So cute.

I went and had a massage after work tonight as I am so tense at the moment. I feel like my shoulders are glued to my ears.

Blimey it's cold  Lots of snow on the car this morning and of course they don't grit Polegate  Wasn't too bad a journey once we got onto the main road though.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Fran - Love the photo - Teagan really is totally gorgeous I could munch her all up!!  

Kyla - Hope the massage did the trick.  

Sam's cheeks are really chubby..I love giving them a squeeze too!!! Fran & Teagan took us to Mothers & Babies yesterday & Sam made a new friend called Frank who's 7 weeks old - Frank spent the entire time punching Sam in the face (no control over their arms!) & then tried to pinch Sam's dummy!!!   

We woke up (or rather DH woke me up at 6:45am!) to snow. It's started to melt during the day but I believe we're due some more tomorrow?  

Nicky - How are the jabs going?

Have a good evening everyone..I'm off to drool over Matt Damon in Bourne Supremacy... 

Ron
x


----------



## sunshine daisy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hello everyone

Hellie - very good luck tomorrow.  It happened to me a couple of years ago and the second scan was good news so it can happen.  I'd fallen pregnant naturally the month after an IVF cycle (a miracle according to the consultant) and the baby wasn't developing slowly - he was just younger than we thought.  I hope everything goes well for you.

Laura - I hope you feel better soon.  I have every sympathy as me and my DH are arguing a lot more than normal at the moment and all I can put it down to is the stress of it all. There's no doubt this is all tough going.

The supplier of my drugs was Calea / Organon.  The nurse at Barts gave me the number for their home care plan and they were half the price of everyone else (all my drugs came to about £380, although I have a lot less of the stimming drugs as I over-react and that probably made it cheaper).  Their number is: 0870 749 2020.  They were extremely helpful and sent me all the needles, a sharps box and even a little green rucksack to put them in (not sure what I'm going to do with that though!)

Best wishes to everyone
Daisy


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Barties,

Hellie - can't tell you how much I'm hoping for you for tomorrow. 

Fran - That really is a lovely picture.

Ron - you too! Sam is scrumptious!

Nicky - how you coping with the new cycle?

Kyla - Been thinking of you and how much stress you must be under. The massage sounds great. I should think about that.

Laura - hope things are better for you.  People react in different ways. My dh goes very quiet, which can be confusing.

Daisy - How you doing?

Sue - Hope things ok with you.

I got half my results back from Chicago. Mixed feelings about it all. I have elevated NK cells. Quite high apparantly and also they didn't react well to the IVIG as the levels went up even more, so no idea what that means drug wise. Then my LAD results came back and I tested negative when it should be positive. Basically very very low antibody result. So there you go! I have extra killer cells and not enough of my own protecting antibodies. Wahey! But I know I now have a bench mark to work to which I haven't had the last 6 years. The last of the results should be ready by early next week. 

Phew. I'm pooped. kick boxing again tonight.

Lou
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

HELLIE - we are all with you today







, holding your hand.

Lou - it's a worry isn't it you so want the tests to have an answer, but then you don't - looks like you might be onto something tho.

Lots more snow here - looks like my visit to Holly House tonight is a no. 

Keep warm

Sue


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hellie - Thinking of you.    

Sue - yes, mixed feelings. Get the feeling this just got a whole lot more complicated. Sorry you stuck and not able to get to HH.

Lou
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Lou - Do you have an appt with CARE to discuss the results?


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Girls

Thanks everso much for all your positive wishes - they must have worked as the scan showed the fetal pole had grown and the heartbeat was still there. The pole is still 2 weeks behind what I should be but they said that seeing the heartbeat was the most important thing. Everyone was lovely at the clinic and were really pleased for us.

Feel in shock now - maybe this is actually happening. I know it's still early days but it's a lot more encouraging now.  Next scan will be the 12 week one and they've said to go by the dates of the scan today, so that's another 5 weeks to wait - will try and relax til then (how hard is that going to be?!)

Hope everyone is having a good day - no snow here.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

awwwwwwwww Hellie I am soooooo pleased my fingers will stay crossed for the next few weeks though as all the postive thought will keep this little one with you. 

lots of love

Fran and Teagan XX


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Oh hellie - that's amazing! Congratulations! I'm surprised they won't see you again until the 12 week scan. Surely they can squeeze you in for another scan before if only for reassurance? 

Ron - yes, feb 22nd. 

Lou
x


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Afternoon Girls,

Yeah so far so good, the jabs are going quite well, they hurt a little sometimes but that only tends to be on the left side of my belly  Maybe thats the sensative side of me??

_*Ky ~*_ My baseline is a week Monday, thats the 5th Feb, I hope its all ok & they won't find any cysts like last time  I think I may put a bit of emla cream on my arm tho just incase bloods need to be taken  . Hows things with you hunni? Any time you need to chat, just give me a call, i'm always here for you!! xx

Hellie ~ Awww hunni i'm glad you got some good news, I bet your relieved? Fingers crossed for the next few weeks sweetie  

Tcardy ~ Hows everything going with you hunni? Any morning sickness, cravings etc.....?? xx

Ronnie ~ Hows things with you hun? I'm not too bad, just really anxious about this cycle! I have very mixed feelings at the moment, don't quite know what to think right now. xx

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all well??

love nicky xxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Nicky - hang in there, hon. It's understandable you're feeling tense. I know I'll find it hard not to be. Wish I could wave a magic wand for you and us all. I haven't tried the emla yet, but might get aquainted with it if I graduate to the big school of big needles!

Lou
x


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hiya lou, Hows things with you hunni? sorry I didn't mention you in my list, I get so confused with everyone & what stages you are all at etc.....    I hope you can forgive me sweetie  
Yeah I dont know whats wrong with me at the moment, I just feel very negative!! Its not good really to feel like that is it??  Oh, give me a few days & i'll be back to normal again ..... Just having a weird moment  

nicky xxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Nicky - I;m not offended at all! I have a mind like a seive at the best of times... I'm doing ok. Printing off reams of stuff trying to work out my immune results.   I got the final ones back today. 

I think I've got good news that DP and I aren't brother and sister ! But countered with testing positive for a MTHFR mutation. But this seems to be the least important of all the stuff I've tested for. But anyway, just goes to show that I've pulled off getting the results back a week after testing! 

Lou
x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Evening Girls  

Hellie - thats fantastic news  

Nicky - im fine thanks, no cravings, but bad nausea (which seems to be disappearing now), had my 1st proper midwife appt today, blood test results show very low risk of downs which is good, BP was fine, and also also got hear bubbas heartbeat for the 1st time which is amazing  

Laura - its tomorrow (isnt it) you go on holiday, have a fab time and take time to relax   

a big hello to Ron, Fran, hevvy, Sue, sunshine daisy, kyla and all the Barts girls 

got to go make a cuppa am gasping 


Tracey


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hellie - What wonderful news. Late developer..must be a boy!!!   Guess you'll be cancelling that trip to Oz now!!

Nicky - You are entitled to have a down day..we can't be happy & positive all the time! Take it a day at a time & try not to put too much pressure on yourself as stress is no good for the body.  

Lou - You made me   re your comment about you & dp!! What does the last result show?  

Tracey - Brill news re test results & hearing the hb.

Laura - Have a lovely time in Egypt. If you go pass the Sheraton, can you check it out for me please??

Have a good evening

Ron
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

+ STOP PRESS +

Shaun Rogers is off to Homerton!

And if you want frosties transferred advised to do it before April cos new tissue regs come in and it all gets complicated and will no doubt put clinics off.

No, Ron - I'm not around


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well just finshed packing and all set to go.  got to be at the airport at 9.30am so doubt I'll be popping in.  Hate flying but can't wait to get there.

Hellie -       Yeah!!!! 

Nicky - I'm not sure of all the procedures of a medicated FET but I'm guessing transfer will be while I'm away?  Good Luck!!

Lou - pleased your not married to your brother!!  Hope you work out al the results and they are all good. XX

Tracey - Great to hear the heart beat. XX

Ron - I'll check it out for you!! XX

Love to everyone else and I'll see you in a week. XXXXXX


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

evening Girls

My my its been quiet on here today?? No gossip then  

Just popped in to say hi to you all, hope you are all well......

Laura ~ Have a great time hunni, & I dont have my transfer until the week of 19th Feb, so hopefully chat to you before then xxx

Ronnie ~ Hows you hun? I'm not feeling too bad today, not feeling so down! Although still feeling kinda negative at times, but hey, only time will tell..... xxx

Tcardy ~ Oh wow hun you heard the heartbeat, I bet that was lovely? you take care xx

Sue ~ Hiya hunni, hows things with you? Hope you are ok?

Hello to everyone else, catch up with you all soon, have a good weekend

love nicky xxxxx


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,

Its been ages since I logged on and this is because I am still in the process of getting connected to another provider and do not currently have access at home. I am at moms at the mo.

Hellie - roller coaster hey i'm so happy for you.

Nicky - hang in there you will be okay.

I will catch up with personal latter

Ron, Tracey, Fran, Lou, Laura, Daisy, Sue, Kyla    

Emu


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Emu - welcome back! always happy to see you honey.how you doing?

Nicky - How are the meds going hon?

Laura - happy holiday!

Tracey - lovely about the heartbeat!

Hellie - how are things? hope all well with you.

Hope everyone else ok. Have spent a very lazy weekend on my own with the cats and rubbish tv. Started reading the Dr Beer book which is good. wishing my month away until my review. It really is all I'm working towards atm. which sounds sad I know.

Lou
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning Girls - hope you all had great w/es  

Emu - it's ok, we understand we all come and go from time to time - and no reason is needed as to why - just as long as you are ok and not crying alone.

Lou - w/e alone with cats and tv sounds brill.    Heavy road to go down now you start reading the books too  

Change of plan here - we are not going to HH now and have appt booked for Lister on 29 March.

Reasons for change were that Barts and Nuffield had said I should consider assisted hatching, PGS - but HH don't do them nor think they are worth it - so I was in limbo again whose right? and they seemed to be hinting to me DE.

One reason for going to HH was so DH had to take day off and we drive there - but I'm already worrying about weather and what if we can't get through tunnel etc - so I've told DH I will reconsider London if he agrees to still take day off - for Barts we had to "Pop in" to office first - for about 4 hrs and then rush to trains and then I could see he had expectations of "popping in" at end of day yet due to appt delays and trains we didn't - he got stressed etc and I got upset and guilty.

I don't mind waiting til then - cos this house might be a bit more relaxing and habitable too 

Sue


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Sue - it really is hard all the decisions to make. You have to be comfortable in a place and feel confident with your consultant. That's one big hurdle. I know I was happy with George in Nottingham even though it means a day off, trains etc and if I didn't have my mum in Sheffield I'd be staying in a travel lodge during final stages before EC. I kind of saw it like doing treatment abroad. Which is also another thing. I've thought I might go abroad at some point to have more flexibility in numbers put back, cost and waiting lists. Especially relevant for DE. Have you thought of abroad as an option? 

But logistics are a main issue I can see that.

Lou
x


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls,

Just popped in quickly to say hello to you all & hope you are all ok??

sue ~ Thats great news about your appointment, hope all goes well for you hunni xxx

Lou, ~ yeah the jabs are going well thanks hun, few minor s/e but nothing that bad at all, oh & a few bruises on my tummy from the needles but I can cope with that    , Hows you anyway? xxx

ronnie ~ Hows things? xxx sorry it short and sweet  

Hello to everyone else, chat with you all soon

love nicky xxxxx


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Hope you are all OK.  Hellie, that's great news and big fingers crossed for you.

Nicky - hope you're feeling OK

Sue - interesting what you say about HH.  I'm thinking about going to Lister, to see if there's an option other than DE.  Having a break for now though.

Got to go, but keeping track of you all and have a good week,

Hxxx


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Girls

Nicky - glad the jabs are going OK - not long til the baseline scan.

Had my appt with the midwife at my GP surgery today. She was trying to get her head around what my dates may be so has booked the 12 week scan for 27th Feb. I may only be 11.5 weeks then (going by the scans I have already had) but she doesn't want to leave it any later in case things have speeded up as then I'd be too late for the nuchal scan date.  Filled in loads of forms and she gave me lots of info to read.  Am starting to feel a bit excited but am still concerned about the small size.  I suppose I am still reluctant to let myself believe that this may all be OK in case the next scan is not good news. Oh well, 4 weeks to go!

Hope you are all well.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi girls. 

Hellie - Great news about the midwife. 4 weeks seems like a long time but I hope it flies past. In fact I think it is about 4 weeks to my next apt so I will count down with you! 

Nicky - Thanks for your message honey. I am okay but things are still a little off - nothing permanent though so okay...

Knitted a scarf this weekend. Quite proud of myself


----------



## sunshine daisy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hello

Hellie - Very many congratulations.  I hope you are feeling well and managing to stay relaxed.  When I was in a similar position I ended up reading all of the Harry Potter novels in order and then reading them all again in backwards.  Fine, escapist nonsense that was very helpful in reducing stress.

Nicky - I hope you feel better soon.  I must be a week or so behind you in the cycle as I started injecting today for the first time.  Wasn't as bad as I thought but I did forget to push the plunger in once I'd stuck the needle in.  Just sat there until I realised my mistake - felt pretty stupid but I guess you get the hang of it.  I have a baseline scan on 13th and aiming for EC on 26th.  

Laura - have  lovely holiday.

Lou - I hope you're feeling okay.  

Best wishes to everyone

Daisy


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning everyone  

Daisy - glad you found injecting ok, and fingers crossed for ec on the 26th   

Hellie - hey hun, your scan is the same day as mine and i am counting down the weeks, just hope it flies by  

Kyla - knitting eh good on you, always thought about it but never got round to having a go  

Hevvy - hiya hope your ok 

Nicky - nice to have a small chat in chat yesterday, hows the jabs going?

Ron - u ok? your very quiet 

a big hello to all i have missed


Tracey 
xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good Morning

Hellie - Seeing the mw makes it all real, doesn't it?  Did she take loads of bloods too? We've still all have everything crossed for you for your next scan.  I know 4 weeks seems such a long time at the moment but it'll fly by..I've got some Harry Potter books you can borrow if you like  

Daisy - It was scary when you first jabbed, wasn't it? I found the needles so fine that I hardly felt it which was a relief!!!

Nicky - How are you feeling now?  Not long till your scan.. 

Tracey - Is that your 20 week scan?  It's sooooooo exciting..are you going to find out the sex of the baby??

Kyla - Hope things are OK on the homefront..knitting eh?  I've only ever knitted a jumper & the odd scarf (for my bear!)..don't have enough patience!

Heather - Hi, lovely to hear from you.  Take care of yourself.  

Lou & Emu - Hi

Good weather today..have a lovely day everyone

Ron
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning All

Lou - I have quietly thought about going abroad and did joke to DH we would and he did point out that the 2+ hours it takes to get to Barts we could be on our way to Spain - which is where HH send you if your doing DE.

But I now have the battle of my DH taking a day off here and there - there are reasons for our hols in Dec/Jan - I can be sure he will take the time out then.      So I need a clinic that works over Christmas.

Hellie - let's still keep hoping, and try an enjoy being pg - do you not have any symptoms yet? to help convince you - but if you don't you don't and some say you would be a lucky one.    Seeing the mw must feel like a huge step.

Kyla - another scarf?    I see in our Oxfam shop window they give out knitting patterns for scarves etc - for you to knit so they can sell them in the shop.

Nicky & Daisy - hang on in there - it's all on it's way.

I've been such a nonce - I tried the Lister to make my appt and they were engaged so I phoned HH to cancel my appt. Later on I must have pressed redial and made an appt 29 March - bumph arrived this am - thank you for choosing HH and look forward to seeing you on 29th!    -  So phoned Lister to check, no I'm not booked there on 29th so have now, recancelled HH and made an appt and it is for Fri 16th Feb - that sounds so much better.

Hello to all and have good days.

Sue


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Ron - yep next scan i will be 22 weeks and yeah we want to find out the sex so we can be prepared, can't wait, 4 weeks yesterday and counting   3 weeks tomorrow till next midwife appointment  

Sue - nice to hear from you hunni  


Tracey


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

We've slipped into the 2nd page..where's everyone


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Girls

I'm sorry I have not been around much things have been difficult lately.

I have been popping in and keeping an eye on all your progress-Hellie-I am so pleased for you Honey and will keep my fingers crossed for the next scan xxx  

Love Maddy xxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

HI girls - 4 weeks today to my appointment. Had a long chat with DH about it last night and think things are okay again now. He is worried having kids will drive us apart but I think it will be the opposite (not that that is a reason to have kids of course!!!) but I think we just have to make time for each other more often you know?

Darn, oven beeping - hopefully back later but need to catch up on some stuff tonight so might be the weekend as I am out with the girls tomorrow.

Kyla xx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls,

Well as you all know I've only got a few days left til I have my baseline! I'm a little worried as I haven't been getting so many symptoms   I'm hoping its worked tho, don't wanna be a week behind or anything like that.......

Ky ~ Glad to hear you had a good chat & sorted stuff out, have a good night tomorrow with the girls , catch up soon xx

Ronnie ~ Hows things with you hunni? Hows little sam doing? xx

Tracey, sue, maddy, helli & daisy ~ Hope you are all well? love to you all      

nicky xxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning All and Absolutely Hello to Everyone

Nicky - hang on and try not to worry - maybe different this time is good??

Maddy - hope all is well?? - do you want to chat about the difficult time??

Kyla - I'm sure your DH is just panicking.

Tracey - we want to know the sex so we can prepare too  

Heather - I see you are thinking of the Lister too - I see they have open evenings every 1st Mon of the month, can you get to one, assuming they have one-to-one question time, I was so glad I got to the HH one, it got a few facts straight in my mind before paying a consult fee.

Here's a conv with my hairdresser.

"Sorry I'm late Sue, just had a worrying chat with GP, now when are you going to start your HIV treatment?"

Me look  

She replies "Well Sue, it's like this, time's moving on and you should really think of starting soon before it's gets much too late!"

Well managed to unravel story - it was herself that had a worry with GP and she was referring to my IVF - thank god I got that sorted  

It's Friday  

Sue


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening girls,

Where is everyone tonight then?   

Ky ~ Hope your having a good night out with the girls, dont get too drunk & stay out all night    chat to you soon hunni xx

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all well

nicky xxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Morning girls - feeling pretty hung over this morning.  Off to get my hair done (finally - been trying to book it since mid-Dec, but she kept cancelling).


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Sounds like you had a good night!!!  

Good luck for your baseline Nicky-will be thinking of you xx

Thanks Sue it has just generally been a tough time and not down to IF either! Just had a few family problems (not DH and I though!!! Thank God!!!)

Useless as always at personals! So have a great weekend girls x

Love Maddy xxxx


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hello Girls

Well, been having a slobby morning (haven't got dressed yet). Went out to watch DP's band last night with a few friends. They were pretty good and all enjoyed playing. The pub was packed so hopefully they'll get asked back again. Have been watching Midsomer Murders this morning (anyone watch it?) Some of it was filmed at a music festival we went to last summer so we were looking to see if we could see ourselves - couldn't!

It's a gorgeous day today so I'll try and make the most of the rest of the day.

Nicky - good luck for your baseline scan on Monday.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

OMG Girls, whats happening?? we have slipped to the next page again  

How are you all anyway? did you all have a good weekend?

love nicky xxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Nicky

Just a quick Good Luck for your baseline scan in the morning..will be thinking of you..be positive    

Ron
x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Good luck Nicky!

Lou
x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Nicky 

How did scan go? 


Tracey


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hiya girls,

Just a quickie to say my baseline went well, they found a cyst but its ok cos i always get them and its not that big & wont affect anything, so I'm now on the progynova pills & have lining scan in 10 days     

Thanks for the good luck wishes, I will catch up with you all soon, hope you are all ok?

Lots of love nicky xxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Good news Nicky! Fingers crossed for the next scan now


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Great news Nicky xxx Really pleased for you Honey xxx Fingers crossed for the next scan xxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Nicky - fab news!

Hope everyone else ok. 

Am off to see a dr tomorrow re an immune therapy treatment. first of many new things to spend £s on. Right! off for a shower. I'm smelly after boxing.

Lou
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Girls,

I'm Back!!!

Had a lovely break, back all rested and feel well.  But now I'm thinking god I'm starting again in a few weeks!!  So scared that it will end horrible like it did last time and that will be the end.    I am organising my drugs tomorrow went with fazzely (?) chemist as they came out cheapest (thank Ron!).

just read through the last week of news, been a bit quiet.

Hellie - great news about mid wife appointment, must make it feel real. I love midsomer murders!!  But I missed it this week, where were they?  I go to alot of music festivals too. 

Nicky  - great about the scan you'll soon have those beans on board!  How many are you defrosting?

Sue - you made me laugh with your appointment mix up!  Thats the sort of thing my othe half would do!!
Are you going to the lister?  They are good for people with high FSH I believe so are a possible for my next go (if its worth it), I'd certainly try to get to an open evening specially if you get a little bit of 1:1 time.

Tracey - Oh its a girl!!  I can feel it in my waters!! (I'm normally wrong though!!)

Lou- How are you? 

Daisy - hows the injections?  when is your scan?

Ron- hows that little fella of yours?

Hello to all I've missed!!  

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Laura - nice to have you back! I know the feeling about starting soon. Patience isn't one of my virtues. 

I'm doing ok. Trying to move on and keep myself busy. I hope I'm starting sooooooooon.

Lou
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lou- are you staying with care notts?  Or going somewhere in London this time?

XX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Lou - Good luck with your appt tomorrow

Laura - Welcome back! You sound chilled & relaxed. Won't be long until you start again.

Nicky - Great news re scan.  Good luck with the next one.

Maddy - Hi hun, how are you?  Not long till half term..bet you can't wait!!

Hi to everyone else

Ron
x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Thanks Ron! How are you keeping?

Laura - I'm staying at Care Notts. I'm seeing a guy in London for the LIT thing. Care don't do that. Tomorrow will just be talking and no treatment. I think!

Lou
x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning Girls  

Laura - welcome back hun, nice to hear you had a good break and all ready to start the journey again   

Ron - how are you and little man? keeping you busy i bet  

Lou - how are you hun?

Nicky - great news about scan   

catch up soon

Tracey 
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning All 

Laura - welcome back, the break certainly sounds as tho it done some good - enjoy some time with your DH now.  I am going to the Lister - no other options lined up.

PS.  Always here to try and make you laugh.

Saw my GP yesterday to request referral letter etc - and I said to save his time getting bogged down don't wade through my notes cos I've got a set and I know more than him about what I've done.  He thanked me for that and said he didn't want to spend time getting bogged down with my notes ( ).

So he said he had to put something in letter as to why he was referring me so what should he say - so told him been to Nuffield, Barts, ttc number of years, done IVF, have Endos - so he said ok I'll say that.  (Suppose I could have written the letter and said sign this pls).

He also seemed to praise the Lister, thoroughly recommended it - "far better than Barts altho journey a slog" I said journey to Barts was a trek too - he agreed and said "Lister far nicer place to end up than Barts".

So getting more excited now.

Nicky - hurrah - progress keep going  

Maddy - how did the Dr Rai appt go??

Lou - your LIT thingy sounds intriguing and you seem a bit secretive about him    I think Care Notts is the place for you, and they will understand your immune stuff.


Well it's all go here - yesterday am I had no water and then pm no elec.  Trying to chat to Ron last night - and pow off it went - sorry about that.  Today plasterers are here starting to make room look like a room again.

I was due at HH today and I'm not sure I was meant to go - cos it's only trying I know but snowing.  It snowed for the open evening.

I have Reflex this am - hoping she'll give me a Head massage too  

Take care

Sue


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Sue - Your GP sounds nice! I aways go in there with arms of notes and tell him what I've learned this time! I think you'll find the change from Barts a good thing, if only to not deal with their admin anymore. That was a massive relief to me to be able to call the clinic and, you know, speak to someone. I've heard good things about the Lister. As for me, I was trying not to bore you all not be secretive! It's Paul Armstrong at the Portland for LIT. The blood product that gets made from DP's blood and injected into my forearms to help me make antibodies. Mmm lovely. 

have a great day everyone.

Lou
x


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi girls, am a new one to this thread so hope you dont mind me barging in.

Am currently having ICSI at Barts, we go tomorrow for our info session and so far so good, although a little tough getting through to admin the other day  , otherwise all good, seem very nice and polite, 10 x better than private (at the moment) just feel loads more relaxed and i dont know, just different, hope that makes sense.

So, here i am a newbie  

Kelly x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Welcome Kelly and hope info session goes well, had mine back in July (gawd seems like a lifetime ago) you will find it very interesting as they go through each step (well they did with ivf, i guess it will be the same)

i had exactly the same problem getting through to admin and Barts but they will call you back eventually!!!

i notice you are from Elm Park, i am in Dagenham so quite local  

Keep in touch 


Tracey


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi Tracey, i am originally from Dagenham, moved to Elm Park 3 yrs ago!

Am hoping to start Thursday, if thats right, dont know, thats when my 21 days are so am hoping to walk away with inject/meds/etc ready to start then.  Am quite looking forward to this one, am so much more relaxed about it and just feel more ready than the last two.

Kelly x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Lou - the Portland eh - girls we will have to start talking like one does 

I wonder if what your having is similar to this:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/health/womenfamily.html?in_article_id=355116&in_page_id=1799

leukocyte Antibody Detection (LAD)

LAD is another measure of immuno-compatibility between husband and wife. In order for the maternal immune system to down regulate during pg, and in order for her to produce "blocking antibodies" that would prevent her system from attacking the embryo/fetus, she must respond to her husband alloantigens. LAD tests the presence of blocking (allo-) antibodies in her blood. A positive test is desired; a positive test is also an indication for an efficient Lymphocyte Immunotherapy (LI) treatment.

Treatments - if LAD is negative, immunization with paternal or third party lymphocytes has been shown to be helpful by stimulating the production of blocking antibodies.

Kelly - welcome and good luck with this attempt - once you get past admin, it gets better. I see no reason why you couldn't be starting on Thurs if that is Day 21 and you get your drugs ok at info session, I did something v, similar cos I was close in dates too. Check the drug bag matches the script - I got home to discover some of mine was missing.

Reflex - was lovely, sinus probs showed - but no surprise considering what I'm living in 

Sue


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey Kelly

Where in Dagenham did you live? (nosy aint i) 

 you can start thursday 


Tracey


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Sue - that's the treatment. And as for the Portland, I'm only seeing him a couple of times!   He's the only one I know of in the UK that does LIT. Should cost about £750 plus todays consultation. Some of the abroadies girls make me jealous with their 20 euro consult fees! That will be the day! Hope the sinus thing fixes soon. I hate living in all the dust. Know what it's like.

Kelly - welcome on board! We all have lots of tips for getting round Bart's admin.

Lou
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Kelly - welcome on board! We all have lots of tips for getting round Bart's admin.  - Yeah like go elsewhere - sorry couldn't resist that - miaow

Lou - it will be interesting to see what he says


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Tracey - well.....Broad Street for a good couple of years with family then moved to Comyns Road for 6 years with DH, and final move to where i am now.  And you?

Oh please tell me apart from the admin side, all is good with Barts  

xx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Kelly - yes the admin is the worst, but keep your eye on the ball - ie: check your script, drugs, make sure you know your own name and what your there for, if you are unsure double check it.  The embryologist do the best job and we've had some BFP's - so it will be fine.

After all you love the place so keep it like that

Sorry for teasing you -I'm an old cynic  

Sue


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

thanks Sue.  Have heard quite a bit actually about peoples scripts/drugs, do they tend to make a few mistakes then?  Thought it was all meant to be stress free!!!!

Oh well, will wait till tomorrow and see how i go with the info session, fingers crossed. 

x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Kelly - agree with what Sue says. I moved on because the treatment route of investigating immune issues I followed was not offered by Barts, the same as many clinics. If I had my time again at Barts I would have also seen another specialist at the same time to perhaps give me more luteal phase support which is my weak point. I definitely don't regret getting my betas done myself earlier than their home pee stick test date as both cycles I've found I had a bfp for it to disappear. If I'd left it to their method I wouldn't have known and would have got a straight forward bfn, which isn't the same thing at all. £30 for a beta is a small price to pay for peace of mind. If in doubt try and call the consultant direct if you are having an admin nightmare. Your cycle is too precious to worry about bothering people. 

and after all they did get me pregnant! So they must be doing something right.

Lou
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Just a few - well me, Ron, Hellie (twice ??), and that's from memory and all with a different script prob.

You'll be fine - just think you are luckier than those other girls who aren't with us - cos you now know what your looking for.


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

OK thank you girls, can only wait and see.  Am so ready for Barts admin   

xx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hiya - today went well. was in and out very quick. I'm able to do the LIT with him and so will just coordinate with Care Notts.

How was everyone else's day?

Lou
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Kelly - Welcome, technically Barts got me PG too (although Ectopic so dont really count it). They did give me 100% grade one embies though so their embyrology dept is very good - admin sucks and fingers crossed you get the good nurses - you want Alicia or Rachel if you can.
I defected to a local clinic as it's much nicer and a less stressful journey but was happy enough with Barts to do two IVF's and one FET there.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Kelly - I'm a romford girl!!  So we are neighbours too!!  welcome to the thread. XX

Lou - If i'm honest I don't know much about all the imune stuff... is it the killer cells thing you are having tested??

Hi everyone else. XX


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Laura - I've had the killer cells tested, but today was for a treatment to deal with my low antibodies. Apparantly they are the little uns supposed to know the embie is a pregnancy and protect it. alas I have too few.

Lou
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lou- Is it a little low or very low?  How will that affect things? What can they do for that? do you have to have that IVIg stuff or something?  XX


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Laura - mine is very very low. my levels were a negative reasult and were 1 and 1.9 when they should be nearer 100! The treatment is LIT which is a blood product made from dp's blood and injected into me. Ooo goody!

Lou
x


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Girls

Received an appt letter today for a clinic at the Royal Sussex next Weds, with a Mr Howell or one of his team from obstetrics - anyone know what that would be for? I wasn't expecting an appt.

Nicky - well done on your baseline scan.

Lou - good news on your appt yesterday. 

Hello to everyone else.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=84003.new#new


----------

